# Arenas (> 15,000)



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

what is the biggest arena in your country ? , not stadium but Arena.


----------



## Sander Lugtenburg (Oct 21, 2002)

edit


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

I live in the Wshington D.C. area in the U.S., and the biggest arena in my area which happens to also be one of the largest in the U.S. is the MCI center built in 1997.





































It is situated in "Chinatown" in Washington D.C. It is home to the Washington Wizards(Basketball), Washington Capitals(Ice Hockey), and the Georgetown Hoyas(College Basketball).


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

When the Millennium Dome in London is converted into an arena, at 26,000 it will be Europe's largest :yes:


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

please note capacities when posting piccies xx


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sinan Erdem Dome (or Ataköy Dome)
Capacity: 22,500 (all-seater)


----------



## egoro (Jun 23, 2004)

I liked venues inside the Istambul Arena.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

This is what the Dome will look like when converted into an arena.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

Here are some of Canada's biggest Arena's

Bell Centre - Montreal - 23,000-24,000 seats



























Pengrowth Saddledome - Calgary - 20,000 seats

































Corel Centre - Ottawa - 18,500 seats

















Air Canada Centre - Toronto - 22,000+ seats

























General Motors Place - Vancouver - 19,000 seats


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Australia doesn't really have any arenas. We have plenty of stadiums, but not may arenas. From the way I interpret this thread, I would think that you are talking about hockey arenas and we don't play hockey. We prefer our three codes of football. Australian Rules, Rugby League and Rugby Union.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Could someone define "arena" and "stadium" for me? Here an "arena" is something at the Royal Agricultural Show, for animals to be led around & admired, while the "stadium" was somewhere where boxing matches and pop concerts were held (until it was renamed).

If you're going to distinguish between these two categories of building, I for one need a precise definition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

i find this funny, this is Hong Kong's biggest hockey arena, called the Skyrink Dragon centre, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

well an arena is a place were hockey is played, basket ball, concerts and is all indoors, i stadium is for sports with a bigger playing feild like football/soccer and is mostly open roofed out doors, i would consider a big arena to have around 15,000 seats.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Even Australia Has That!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

> Even Australia Has That!!!


Has what ??
please post pics of your country's arena's


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

arena: indoors perm roof..imagine kylie concerts (and no the rod laver doesnt count)
stadium: no roof or at least no perm roof..imagine open air sports


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

KölnArena














































I think the capacity for hockey games is around 18,500.


----------



## Sky (Sep 12, 2002)

The Palau Sant Jordi (17,000) in Barcelona. Built for the 1992 olympics.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Toadman said:


> Australia doesn't really have any arenas. We have plenty of stadiums, but not may arenas. From the way I interpret this thread, I would think that you are talking about hockey arenas and we don't play hockey. We prefer our three codes of football. Australian Rules, Rugby League and Rugby Union.


You have one of the biggest in the world  
Sydney SuperDome 
Capacity:21,000


































---------
KölnArena:
max. capacity is ca. 20,000


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sazka Arena in Prague
-18.500 (concerts)
- 17.000 (Icehockey,Basketball
- 11.000 (athletics)
- 10.000 (Tennis)


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

now Koln arena...thats what i call a nice arena!!


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

heres what the Uk has to offer...
MEN Arena in Manchester : 17,245 couldnt find internal or external pictures









National Indoor Arena in Birmingham: 13,000 home of Uk indoor sport

























NEC Arena Birmingham: 12,300 chiefly used for music concerts but has been used for sport too part of the massive NEC which is one of the busiest exhibition centres in Europe
http://www.necgroup.co.uk/visitor/venues/

HallamFM Arena in Sheffield: 12,500









London Arena: 10,000

















Newcastle telewest arena: 8000

i cant think of any more or be bothered to find any more pictures x


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

brummad said:


> arena: indoors perm roof..imagine kylie concerts (and no the rod laver doesnt count)
> stadium: no roof or at least no perm roof..imagine open air sports


Well , we have something bigger than the "Rod Laver" : does it all come down to whether the roof is permanently closed or not? Does it ever get to 45 celsius in the shade in the UK ? Do vents in the roof mean that it's no longer "an arena" ?


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

as already posted i would regard a building with a permanent roof not retractable and not just a cover as an arena...ie an indoor space. all others i would call a stadium. as for 45c in the shade..ha ha your having a laugh..maybe once a yr if we are lucky to get a heatwave (ie dont have to go abroad and spend loads of dosh getting a natural tan lol)

show us your arenas.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

brummad said:


> as already posted i would regard a building with a permanent roof not retractable and not just a cover as an arena...ie an indoor space. all others i would call a stadium. as for 45c in the shade..ha ha your having a laugh..maybe once a yr if we are lucky to get a heatwave (ie dont have to go abroad and spend loads of dosh getting a natural tan lol)
> 
> show us your arenas.



It might be once or twice in a year, but it's no joke mate, and you don't go out sunbathing in it ... 

"arena" means something totally different here. I Have an "arena" of my own, but it has no roof whatever! By your definition, the former Olympic swimming pool here would be the largest arena, but that's because larger venues have roofs that open ... & I really can't see why that makes a fundamental difference.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

I thought you were mainly refering to hockey arenas. We do have 'arenas' as such, but we don't call them arenas. They're just Convention & Exhibition Centres(p.s. Gold Coast Convention and Exhibition Centre opens TONIGHT!!!) and Entertainment Centres. Capacities usually 6,000-17,000. We don't have many 'sports arenas'. Just Rod Laver, Vodafone. The rest are all Entertainment Centres.


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

jesus...i dont really give that much of a shit lol!!!


----------



## the scatman (May 1, 2004)

what athens has:

The Olympic indoor hall for 2004:
capacity: 20-000









and the peace and friendship stadium:
15-000:









also the HCO indoor basketball court for 2004:
capacity: 15-000


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

athens hall (the top one is fantastic) whats going on with the mish mash of seating colours...i like the peace ad freindship too...whats happening in there this summer?


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

Brummad, dont forget the NEC arena, also in Birmingham


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

brummad said:


> athens hall (the top one is fantastic) whats going on with the mish mash of seating colours...i like the peace ad freindship too...whats happening in there this summer?


Peace and Freindship Stadium is going to host indoor voleyball in the summer, and serve as a basketball arena for "Olympiakos BC" afterwards.


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

The NEC Arena

Tonight Elton John is playing, and sold out

Then Usher on Thursday

A major concert venue in the united kingodom





















Factsheet 3 – The NEC Arena
• The NEC Arena opened in 1980, one of the first large-scale concert
venues in the country. Queen was the first act.
• The 12,500-seat arena has staged over 1,400 concerts attracting more
than 14 million people since opening.
• The NEC Arena has always been at the forefront of what has become a
fast-growing industry. Other cities to have followed The NEC’s lead
include Manchester, Sheffield, Newcastle and London (Docklands).
• The arena was originally conceived to diversify The NEC’s business, which
until 1980 had mainly staged trade exhibitions.
• The arena has become something of a national institution, even achieving
mentions on Coronation Street and Brookside.
• The arena has played host to many of the world’s top performers including
Shirley Bassey, Whitney Houston, Tina Turner, Elton John, Barry Manilow,
Diana Ross, Janet Jackson and bands such as Take That, the Spice Girls
and S Club 7. The venue features on the UK tour schedules of most major
artists.
• The NEC Arena has twice been voted Best UK Concert venue by readers
of Music Week magazine.
• Major sporting events are also staged at the arena such as the 1993 World
Gymnastics Championships and the 1995 World Figure Skating
Championships.
• The arena can also hold large-scale conventions and business events, such
as the Lions Clubs International Convention and the Womens’ Institute
National Conference.
• The Box Office is one of the largest and most sophisticated in-house ticket
selling operations in Britain, selling more than one million tickets each
year.
• The NEC Arena operates in conjunction with its sister venue in Birmingham
city centre, The NIA. Managing two major arenas gives The NEC Group
greater flexibility in meeting the needs of event organisers.


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

i love the nec!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

From the looks of it Canada and the United States have the bests and biggest Arena's


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Capacity of the Kölnarena
- during handball matches: 19.000
- during icehockey games: 18.500
- during basketball games: 18.502


Color Line Arena, Hamburg
- during handball games: 13.800
- during icehockey games: 12.759


























Preussag Arena, Hannover
- during handball games: 10.500



















Arena Oberhausen
- during handball games: 10.300



















Eisstadion Brehmstrasse, Düsseldorf
- used for icehockey, capacity: 10.280











Ostseehalle, Kiel
-during Handball games: 10.250










All other indoor arenas in germany have a capacity less than 10.000 during icehockey or handball games.

Source


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Of course we have indoor arenas in Australia
Here is the biggest

Sydney Superdome
21,000 cap


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

brummad said:


> arena: indoors perm roof..imagine kylie concerts (and no the rod laver doesnt count)
> stadium: no roof or at least no perm roof..imagine open air sports


Why can't Rod Laver count? For most of the year, the roof is closed (it only opens for tennis, which is a few months around summer), and the surface is concrete (again, the grass is there only for the tennis). It is used to host concerts. The nearby Vodafone arena is not built only for tennis, but it is also a velodrome, basketball venue and concert venue.

A retractable roof isn't much criteria for both of them when most of the year the roof stays shut and the ground certainly is concrete or wood.

With Melbourne being her hometown, Rod Laver is probably the home for Kylie concerts.

I'll take photos of the two when I'll be there in about a months time.


----------



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

lol, the ground at cardiffs millenium stadium is concrete and the roof is shut for nearly all the matches there, but a concrete floor and a closed roof doesnt make it an arena, otherwise it would beat the shit out of everything else at 73,000 capacity


----------



## Socket Monster (Dec 20, 2003)

The new arena in the millenium dome is 26 000 seater i believe.


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

thank you welsh lad!


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

I noticed at least 3 missing arenas on that list: Thompson-Boling Arena, Knoxville, Tn approx capacity 24,000, Rupp Arena, Lexington Kentucky approx capacity 2,000, Colonial Center, Columbia, SC capacity 18,000.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

*Charlotte Coliseum*

JTS LOU where have you been The Charlotte Hornets moved to New Orleans 2 years ago instead of Louisville or Norfolk and Charlotte is getting a new team (Bobcats) and arena in 2005. I highly doubt a city the size of Louisville was going to build a 30,000 seat arena. The NBA is downscaling new arenas anyways and including more luxury suits. The average seating in new arenas in the NBA is about 18,000. 

If I'm not mistaken I think the Charlotte Coliseum is the largest Arena in the US although I could be wrong. It has a capacity of over 24,000. Sadly the arena will not be used after 2005 when the new downtown Arena for the Bobcats and Sting will open. I'm sure the city will tear it down and build another office park on its site. The arena isn't much of an architectual marvel but it gets the job done. I think I'm going to miss it when its gone. So many important events for Charlotte have taken place there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Melbourne Australia has three "arenas" with reteactable roofs Telstra Dome 56,000 Football Cricket and concerts , Rod Laver Arena Tennis/concerts 16,000 , Vodafone Arena Basketball/ Cycling 10,000 and the mighty Melbourne Cricket Ground MCG 100,000 70% under cover when current refurb is finished in 2005

http://www.mcg.org.au/default.asp?pg=funandgameswebcam
http://www.austadiums.com/


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

ok...thnaks...
INDIRA GHANDI (IND) 25.000
SCC PETEBURGSKY (RUS) 25.000
CHARLOTTE COLISEUM (USA) 24.042
THOMPSON-BOLING ARENA (USA) 24.535
RUPP ARENA (USA) 23.000
UNITED CENTER (USA) 22.879
SINAN ERDEM DOME (ATAKÖY DOME) (TUR) 22.500
MOLSON CENTER (CAN) 21.631
FIRST UNION USA 21.600
DEAN SMITH CENTER (USA) 21.572
ROSE GARDEN USA 21.538
THE PALACE OF AUBURN HILLS USA 21.454
GREENSBORO COLISEUM (USA) 21.273
SYDNEY SUPERDOME (AUS) 21.000
MCI CENTER (USA) 20.674
ALAMODOME (USA) 20.662
GUND ARENA (USA) 20.562
THE PYRAMID (USA) 20.142
CAN. AIRL. SADDLEDOME (CAN) 20.035
PHILLIPS CENTER (USA) 20.300
LOUISVILLE FREEDOM HALL (USA) 20,005
KÖLN ARENA (GER) 20.000 
AMERICAN AIRLINES ARENA (USA) 20.000
OLIMPIC INDOOR STADIUM (CHN) 20.000 
ENTERTAINMENT & SPORTS ARENA (USA) 20.000 
STAPLES CENTER, L.A. (USA) 20.000
RALEIGH SPORTS (USA) 20.000
MCI CENTER (USA) 20.000
BELGRAD ARENA COMPLEX (YUG) 20.000 
AIR CANADA CENTER (CAN) 19.800
DELTA CENTER (USA) 19.911
ICE PALACE (USA) 19.758
VALUE CITY ARENA (USA) 19.500
NTL. CAR RENTAL C. (USA) 19.452
PEPSI CENTER (USA) 19.309
KIEL CENTER (USA) 19.267
NEW OAKLAND ARENA (USA) 19.200
AMERICAN AIRLINES CENTER (USA) 19.200
GENERAL MOTORS PLACE (USA) 19.193
CONTINENTAL AIRL. ARENA (USA) 19.040
AMERICA WEST ARENA (USA) 19.023
TARGET CENTER (USA) 19.006
RED WINGS (USA) (JOE LOUIS ARENA) 18.785
BUCKS (USA) (BRADLEY CENTER) 18.717
OLYIMPIC SPORTSHALL (GRE) 18.700
NEW ST.PAUL ARENA (USA) 18.632
FLEET CENTER (USA) 18.624
MARINE MIDLAND (USA) 18.500
COREL CENTER (USA) 18.500
CONSECO FIELDHOUSE (USA) 18.345
FEDEY FORUM (USA) 18.400
MADISON SQUARE GARDEN (USA) 18.200
F.U.C.C. (USA) 18.168
NATIONWIDE A. (USA) 18.138
SHANGJAI ARENA (CHN) 18.000
COLONIAL CENTER (USA) 18.000
SAZKA ARENA (CZE) 18.000 
FLEET CENTER (USA) 17.565
AMERICA WEST ARENA (USA) 17.500
GAYLORD ENTERTAINMENT CENTER (USA) 17.500
SKYREACH CENTER (USA) 17.500
FIRST UNION SPECTRUM (USA) 17.500
SAN JOSE ARENA (USA) 17.500 
MELLON ARENA (USA) 17.323
ARCO ARENA (USA) 17.317
MEN ARENA (ENG) 17.245
ORLANDO ARENA (USA) 17.248
ARROWHEAD POND (USA) 17.174
KEY ARENA (USA) 17.072
ALLMENDHALLE (SUI) 16.771 
HOUSTON SUNMIT (USA)16.661
LUZHNIKI (RUS) 16.424
PALAEUR (ITA) 16.350 
NASSAU COLISEUM (USA)16.297
COMPAQ CENTER (USA) 16.285
ALLMEND BERN (AUT) 16.228
COLISEE PEPSI (CAN) 15.000
COLEMAN COLISEUM (USA) 15.583
MIAMI ARENA (USA)15.200
COLOUR LINE (GER) 15.000
TAOYUAN ARENA (TWN) 15.000
SAIJK ARENA (S.KOR) 15.000
VISTALEGRE (ESP) 15.000

PALAIS OMNISPORT (FRA) ?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Where in the US is "GAYLORD"???? rofl...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

mmm?...but there is a Gaylord Entertainment Center in Nashville, 17.500


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

wow, was the koln arena built specifically for handball?


----------



## Lance (Sep 12, 2002)

I think the millenium dome in London is due to be complete in 2006 and will be a 26000 capacity. It is gonna be the new home of the London Knights ice hockey team.


----------



## Alexander (Jul 26, 2004)

As far as i know, in Kiev, capital of Ukraine, we have 2 or 3 such objects. But we don't call them "Arena". 
One from them is situated in the centre of the city, it calls "Palats Sportu" (it means Sport's Palace).
Two other objects were build during one year and finished in spring of 2003. One from them is called "Expoplaza" (4 big blocks), and another - Inetrnational Exhibition Center (situated in the Livoberezzhia District). In this objects many international exhibitions are taken place in Kiev. As far as i know, the final concert of "Eurovision" (May 2005) would be going on in the "Palats Sportu". 

Yes, you are right - my English is terrible...
:cheers:


----------



## Lance (Sep 12, 2002)

re my above comment, it will be a 22000 seated capacity, not 26000. sorry.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

T-roc said:


> well an arena is a place were hockey is played, basket ball, concerts and is all indoors, i stadium is for sports with a bigger playing feild like football/soccer and is mostly open roofed out doors, i would consider a big arena to have around 15,000 seats.


OK, I understand what you are looking for but an arena refers to a certain shape, a midfield with seats in an oval around it. An arena has no corners and that's different from a stadium.
Anyway, The Netherlands has The Arena (great name, hey?) in Amsterdam which is the Ajax stadium ànd a hall at the same time, capacity 55.000 with sport events. A little less when arena rawk bands play there. In Arnhem, there's the Gelredome (cap 31,000) which has a removable pitch! So after a Vitesse home game, the pitch rolls out and a floor is built for a Madonna concert. Convertible roof. Far from cute. www.gelredome.nl for the Flash website. A lot of matches have been played 'indoors' as it were and away teams have complained about it. It was a world's first however.
The world's #1 DJ Tiësto played the Gelredome. Forgot whether it was the biggest DJ gig in the NL or the world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

Palais Omnisport de Paris Bercy (FRA) 15 000 seats for sports (Volley Basket Hand Swimming Gym water games hokey and motocross
but 19 000 is possible for concert


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

JBINCALGARY said:


> wow, was the koln arena built specifically for handball?


No, it was not. They came up with the idea of playing hanball games there only 3 years ago. Cologne Arena was build for concerts, ice-hockey (multi-use).
But Handball is in deed very popular here. There are teams in Hamburgs Colour Line Arena (13.000), Ostseehalle in Kiel (10.050), Bördelandhalle in Magdeburg (8000). Next season they´ll play in Hannover´s Preussag Arena (11.000). And finally on September 12th there will be a Handballgame in the Arena Auf Schalke (WC Venues). They expect 35.000 spectators.


----------



## Robville (Jul 16, 2004)

*Manila, Philippines*

Here's what they say is the largest indoor airconditioned arena in SE Asia. The Araneta Coliseum. Capacity is close to 20,000 for basketball, ice shows and "**** fights".


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

I think this is the only one "Arena" in Latin America.........

*ARENA MONTERREY*

Location: *city of MONTERREY in Northern Mexico*







































*NAFTA Sports =)
Canada....Mexico....and US Flags*


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Well, we do not have many arenas for smaller sports like hockey or basketball. we have lots of stadiums for other sport like AFL, rugby and cricket.

so i guess i will post the three mentioned before.

Telstra Dome.
























Stats:
Location Melbourne, Victoria
Capacity 56,347
Seats 53,371 (95% of capacity)
Sports Played Australian Football, Cricket, Rugby League, Rugby Union, Soccer
Also used for other things like boxing, concerts and stuff..also 2003 Rugby World Cup.

Rod Laver Arena.

















he 16,000 seat arena was well known world-wide from the day it was built as a high-tech venue due to its retractable roof. The roof can be closed in 15-20 minutes. Rod Laver Arena plays host to Australian Open Tennis, Basketball, Concerts, Conventions, and has also held several motocross events.

Location Melbourne, Victoria
Capacity 16,000
Seats 16,000 (100% of capacity)
Sports Played Tennis
Basketball

Vodafone Arena.
















Location Melbourne, Victoria
Capacity 10,800
Seats 10,800 (100% of capacity)

Revolutionary in its design, Vodafone Arena can be readily changed for almost any event - from ice skating to opera, from cycling to basketball. As well as being the home of Victorian Cycling, it is also home of Victorian Basketball.
Versatile building, efficiently re-configurable at low cost with rapid turnaround time Retractable roof (10 minute duration to fully open or close).
also fully Airconditioned =D

so yeah 3 of Melbourne, Australias arenas, well they are all named arena...
just wait till 2006 for the Commonwealth games to be played here, then you will see all the sporting facilitys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Palais Omnisport de Paris Bercy (POPB) built in 1984 :
Max capacity : 17,000 seats for concerts, 
15,000 seats for indoor sports (tennis, basket-ball, handball), 
12,000 seats for motocross, karting... 










































http://www.bercy.fr


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Is the POPB the arena that featured in the film "Ronin"?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> Is the POPB the arena that featured in the film "Ronin"?


I don't remenber exactly, but if your are speaking about the arena at the end of the film, I think it's rather the "Zenith" (built in 1983, 6400 seats) :


----------



## krosejr (Nov 26, 2004)

waccamatt said:


> I noticed at least 3 missing arenas on that list: Thompson-Boling Arena, Knoxville, Tn approx capacity 24,000, Rupp Arena, Lexington Kentucky approx capacity 2,000, Colonial Center, Columbia, SC capacity 18,000.


Opps, not 2,000 but:
Rupp Arena
Generic Concert Seating - 23,600 capacity
UK Basketball - 23,000 capacity
Theater Seating - 4,960 capacity
Horsemen Indoor Football - 7,550 capacity

























Here is an old pic of outside, the renov. was completed this summer, will post new one.


----------



## legolas (Jun 23, 2004)

I heard that Palacio de los Deportes (madrid) has 18000 seats. And we'll see the olimpyc one.
more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115042&page=2&pp=20


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

This is the largest arena in Roma, Palaeur. (13.000)



























And this is the prettiest arena in Rome, Palazzetto dello Sport (1960 - 3500)


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

legolas said:


> I heard that Palacio de los Deportes (madrid) has 18000 seats. And we'll see the olimpyc one.
> more:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115042&page=2&pp=20



sorry my mistake. yes, palacio de los deportes (madrid) oficially has 18000 seats and it's the largest arena in spain


----------



## Eindhoven (Mar 15, 2005)

*Amsterdam Arena*

The biggest stadiums in the Netherlands:

1. Amsterdam Arena - 52,500 seats
2. De Kuip ("the Tub") Feyenoord Rotterdam - 51,180 seats
3. Philips stadium Eindhoven - 36,500 seats (up to 40,000)
4. Gelredome Arnhem - 30,000 seats
5. Abe Lenstra stadium Heerenveen - 28,500 seats
6. Galgenwaard Utrecht - 25,000 seats
7. Parkstad Limburg stadium Geleen - 20,000 seats


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

The Globe arena in Stockholm, 16 300 seats.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

^ That giant sphere seems like such a waste. Look at how much emptiness there is up top. Nice though.


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

that globe held eurovision right?

love it such an odd but fab design


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Some new pics of Milan's Filaforum arena


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

What Happening with the Millennium Dome Arena?

When does construction start....that will blow all of these arenas out of the water!

Biggest in size and capacity....and most likely will be best in faclilities!

UK...hasnt got many....but it has the best (thats my saying)


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Would australias be burswood dome?


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Burswood Dome	13 600	1988	all-seater


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Eindhoven said:


> The biggest stadiums in the Netherlands:
> 
> 1. Amsterdam Arena - 52,500 seats
> 2. De Kuip ("the Tub") Feyenoord Rotterdam - 51,180 seats
> ...



Wow is that it, I thought the Netherlands would've had alot more impressively large stadiums.

For instance - *The City of Manchester** (Over 10,000+)*

1. Manchester United Manchester Old Trafford 68,174 
2. Manchester City Manchester City of Manchester Stadium 48,000 
3. Wigan Haydock Race Course 40,000 
4. Manchester County Cricket Ground 30,000 
5. Bolton Wanderers Bolton Reebok Stadium 28,723 
6. Wigan Athletic Wigan JJB Stadium 25,000 
7. Manchester Storm Manchester Evening News Arena 17,245 
8. Oldham Athletic Oldham Boundary Park 13,700 
9. Salford The Pavilion 11,363 
10. Stockport Edgeley Park 11,000 

*The City of Birmingham (Over 10,000+)*

1. Birmingham Villa Park 43,275 
2. Birmingham St. Andrew's Stadium 30,016 
3. Dunstall Park Racecourse 30,000
4. Wolverhampton Molineux Ground 29,500 
5. West Bromwich The Hawthorns 29,200
6. Stoke on Trent Britannia Stadium 28,000 
7. Coventry Highfield Road 23,500 
8. Stoke On Trent Vale Park 22,546 
9. Birmingham Edgbaston County Ground 17,500 
10. Birmingham NEC Arena 12,000 
11. Walsall Bescot Stadium 11,300 


It also has plans for a 60,000 super stadium, aswell as Capacity increases for Molineux up to 46,500 and Villa park.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

The most used Arena in Britain

*The NIA *   

*The £51 million National Indoor Arena was opened on October 4 1991, by Olympic gold medalist Linford Christie. The multi-purpose arena can stage more than 30 different types of indoor sport as well as concerts, entertainment spectaculars and business events. The arena is a centre for international sport, having staged World Championships in netball, badminton, powerlifting, archery, climbing and tae-kwondo.

The arena can seat up to a maximum of 13,000, but flexible seating allows the layout to be adapted to virtually any size.*

The National Indoor Arena is one of the most sought after, and therefore busiest, large scale indoor sporting and entertainment venues in Europe. Since opening in 1991, over 4 million visitors have enjoyed over 30 different sports and an extensive variety of entertainment and music.

Located in Birmingham City centre, close to The ICC, The NIA brings world class sport to the heart of the nation. From club and regional, to national and international, it provides a perfect home for indoor sport at every level. With a passion for performance, and a will to succeed matching the world-class competitors it regularly welcomes.

There are few people whose lives will not have been enriched by the feats of international sportsmen. And the chances are, these heroes will have plied their trade at The NIA. Think of the sweat-soaked palms and brows at Davis Cup Tennis; the strength and power on display at The IAAF Grand Prix; world-class events in sports such as badminton, table tennis and judo as well as powerlifting, basketball and wrestling. 

Stamina, exertion and toil successfully brought to the big stage – the result of calm, detailed planning and thought. The events are supported by media and medical facilities, physiotherapy areas, TV lighting and even an integral underground warm up area. 

The NIA and its team have forged a reputation for embracing sport at grassroot level, building a relationship and rapport with Governing Bodies which has helped bring World and European Championships under our roof in Birmingham,

And it’s not just about sport. Concerts, entertainment and business conferences and exhibitions are also staged at The NIA. Take the glamour of The Eurovision Song Contest, the spectacular Disney on Ice, the childrens’ favourite Tweenies Live! and the operatic passion of Carmen and Madam Butterfly as examples of the arena’s versatility. Not to mention concerts by Paul McCartney, Oasis, Coldplay, Russell Watson and Destiny’s Child.

The NIA Academy makes use of the arena’s built-in flexibility, creating a more intimate theatre-style auditorium for up to 4,500. It was the setting for the world premiere of Sir Cliff Richard's production of Heathcliff and has also staged numerous concerts and comedy shows. The flexible format of The NIA Academy allows the audience seating area to be adapted to accommodate concerts, intimate ballet as well as comedy and theatre spectacle.

P.S It recently held the World Indoor Athletic Championships in 2003 and will host once again the European Indoor Championships in 2007 - over 11 World records have been broken on the track since it opened. A feat un-matched anywhere in the indoor world - To be truthfull, Ive never actually been but I probably should.


----------



## Sir Rene (Jul 27, 2004)

Regio en USA said:


> "Arena Monterrey" capacidad: 18,000 espectadores


I think the second biggest arena in Mexico is in the northern city of Monterrey, it has a popullation of 3,800,000.

This arena has 18,000 seats.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

eddyk said:


> What Happening with the Millennium Dome Arena?
> 
> When does construction start....that will blow all of these arenas out of the water!
> 
> ...



Millennium Dome opened in 2000 at the eve of millennium.
It is very large arena - sub conference - 300m and it is not a sport facility of any kind, it might be turned in to one if London get Olympics in 2012.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Nia - Birmingham 










And the surrounding area - apparently, Im not to sure on this, Brummies will have to correct me if im wrong, Looks quite pleasent though. Nice little place for people to go before a concert or something :cheers:










*According to this picture this is where Bill Clinton stopped to have a Pint while on his G8 summit in Birmingham in 1998*


----------



## Sir Rene (Jul 27, 2004)

Another arena in Mexico, is the "Palacio de los deportes" (Sports Palace), it is in Mexico City and it has a capacity of 21,000 people. The biggest in Mexico


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Sir Rene said:


> Another arena in Mexico, is the "Palacio de los deportes" (Sports Palace), it is in Mexico City and it has a capacity of 21,000 people. The biggest in Mexico



Wow, Damn Ugly but Sexy ... :dunno:

I love that one


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

So the Millennium Dome Arena would become the world's largest arena then (26,000 capacity) once built?


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

nick-taylor said:


> So the Millennium Dome Arena would become the world's largest arena then (26,000 capacity) once built?



Surely not

Theres gotta be somewhere in the US or Canada which has massive indoor arenas for Basketball or Ice Hockey.


----------



## pc7776 (Dec 14, 2004)

If referring to closing roof capacities, then the 54,000 Frankfurt and 52,000 Gelsenkirchen World Cup stadiums come into play.
Not to mention the Millenium stadium Cardiff at 76.000.
Our own Manchester Evening News Arena is the biggest indoor arena - multi-purpose - in Europe.
It will host the 2008 Workd Swimming Championships.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

In Scotland our largest indoor arena is the SECC in Glasgow.

The facility comprises of four arenas which are used for a variety of purposes from conferences and trade shows to pop concerts. The smallest arena on the site (Hall 2) has a seating capacity of 2,500, while the largest (Hall 4) can accommodate up to 10,000 people.

Recently the owners of the complex announced extensive development plans for the land around the SECC. These include plans for a new 12,500 capcacity arena dedicated for entertainment, a casino/hotel complex as well as numerous aparments and offices.

A stop on the proposed Clydeside tram may also be built should that project be approved by the local authority.

This building at the SECC is unofficially know as the “Armadillo” 



























The new Arena.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

That large list with arena and capacities is misleading. Although MSG does hold 18, 200 for New York Rangers Ice Hockey, it can hold 19, 000 for NY Knicks basketball, and even more for boxing and wrestling.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*Biggest Indoor Arenas / Halls (+15,000)*

i used only the capacity for Basketball games (actually its the highest for indoor Sports)

i will add more later or you just add new arenas here
(for now only NBA and NHL Arenas)

1	Greensboro Coliseum	Greensboro	23.500
2	United Center	Chicago	22.879
3	The Palace of Auburn Hills	Auburn Hills	22.076
4	Wachovia Center	Philadelphia	21.600
5	Bell Centre	Montreal 21.273
6	Scottrade Center	St. Louis	21.000
7	Pyramid Arena	Memphis	21.000
8	BankAtlantic Center	Sunrise	20.737
9	Quicken Loans Arena	Cleveland	20.562
10	St. Pete Times Forum	Tampa	20.500
11	Target Center	Minneapolis	20.500
12	Philips Arena	Atlanta 20.300
13	Verizon Center	Washington	20.173
14	Joe Louis Arena	Detroit	20.066
15	Continental Airlines Arena	New Jersey	20.049
16	EnergySolutions Arena	Salt Lake City	20.000
17	Gaylord Entertainment Center Nashville 20.000
18	Rose Garden Arena	Portland	19.980
19	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	19.800
20	Madison Square Garden	New Jork	19.763
21	RBC Center	Raleigh	19.722
22	AmericanAirlines Arena	Miami	19.600
23	Ford Center	Oklahoma City	19.599
24	Oracle Arena	Oakland	19.596
25	Kemper Arena	Kansas City	19.500
26	Nationwide Arena	Columbus	19.350
27	Pengrowth Saddledome	Calgary	19.289
28	American Airlines Center	Dallas	19.200
29	General Motors Place	Vancouver	19.193
30	Scotiabank Place	Ottawa	19.153
31	Pepsi Center	Denver	19.099
32	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	Charlotte	19.026
33	Bradley Center	Milwaukee	19.000
34	Staples Center	Los Angeles	18.997
35	AT&T Center	San Antonio	18.797
36	HSBC Arena	Buffalo	18.690
37	TD Banknorth Garden	Boston	18.624
38	HP Pavilion	San Jose	18.500
39	US Airways Center	Phoenix	18.422
40	Conseco Fieldhouse	Indianapolis	18.345
41	Toyota Center Houston	18.300
42	Wachovia Spectrum	Philadelphia	18.169
43	FedExForum	Memphis	18.165
44	New Orleans Arena	New Orleans	18.000
45	Xcel Energy Center	Saint Paul	18.064
46	Jobing.com Arena	Glendale	17.799
47	Honda Center	Anaheim	17.600
48	Mellon Arena	Pittsburgh	17.537
49	ARCO Arena	Sacramento	17.317
50	Reunion Arena	Dallas	17.293
51	Amway Arena	Orlando	17.248
52	KeyArena	Seattle	17.072
53	Rexall Place	Edmonton	16,839
54	Miami Arena	Miami	16.640
55	Hartford Civic Center	Boston	16.294
56	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	Uniondale	16.234
57	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	Los Angeles	16.161
58	Pacific Coliseum	Vancouver	16.150


----------



## Longhorn Al (Jun 16, 2006)

The University of Texas Frank Erwin Center can go on the list. It has a capacity of 16,755. We call it the "Drum" and you can see why in the 2nd picture.

http://www.texassports.com/mainpages/001_structure/facilitiespages/bb_facil.html


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

wow
didn't know that the University arenas are much bigger than NBA arenas

1	Thompson-Boling Arena	Knoxville	24.535
2	Greensboro Coliseum	Greensboro	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	Lexington	23.000
4	United Center	Chicago	22.879
5	Marriott Center	Provo	22.700
6	The Palace of Auburn Hills	Auburn Hills	22.076
7	Dean Smith Center Chapel Hill	21.750
8	Wachovia Center	Philadelphia	21.600
9	Bell Centre	Montreal 21.273
10	Scottrade Center	St. Louis	21.000
11	Pyramid Arena	Memphis	21.000
12	BankAtlantic Center	Sunrise	20.737
13	Quicken Loans Arena	Cleveland	20.562
14	St. Pete Times Forum	Tampa	20.500
15	Target Center	Minneapolis	20.500
16	Philips Arena	Atlanta 20.300
17	Verizon Center	Washington	20.173
18	Joe Louis Arena	Detroit	20.066
19	Continental Airlines Arena	New Jersey	20.049
20	EnergySolutions Arena	Salt Lake City	20.000
21	Gaylord Entertainment Center Nashville 20.000
22	Rose Garden Arena	Portland	19.980
23	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	19.800
24	Madison Square Garden	New Jork	19.763
25	RBC Center	Raleigh	19.722
26	AmericanAirlines Arena	Miami	19.600
27	Ford Center	Oklahoma City	19.599
28	Oracle Arena	Oakland	19.596
29	Kemper Arena	Kansas City	19.500
30	Nationwide Arena	Columbus	19.350
31	Pengrowth Saddledome	Calgary	19.289
32	American Airlines Center	Dallas	19.200
33	Jerome Schottenstein Center	Columbus	19.200
34	Bud Walton Arena	Fayetteville	19.200
35	General Motors Place	Vancouver	19.193
36	Scotiabank Place	Ottawa	19.153
37	Pepsi Center	Denver	19.099
38	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	Charlotte	19.026
39	Bradley Center	Milwaukee	19.000
40	Staples Center	Los Angeles	18.997
41	AT&T Center	San Antonio	18.797
42	Thomas & Mack Center	Las Vegas	18.776
43	Freedom Hall	Louisville	18.749
44	HSBC Arena	Buffalo	18.690
45	TD Banknorth Garden	Boston	18.624
46	HP Pavilion	San Jose	18.500
47	US Airways Center	Phoenix	18.422
48	Conseco Fieldhouse	Indianapolis	18.345
49	Toyota Center Houston	18.300
50	Wachovia Spectrum	Philadelphia	18.169
51	FedExForum	Memphis	18.165
52	New Orleans Arena	New Orleans	18.000
53	Alltel Arena	North Little Rock	18.000
54	Colonial Center	Columbia	18.000
55	Xcel Energy Center	Saint Paul	18.064
56	The Pit	Albuquerque	18.018
57	Comcast Center	College Park	17.950
58	Jobing.com Arena	Glendale	17.799
59	Honda Center	Anaheim	17.600
60	Qwest Center Omaha	Omaha	17.560
61	Mellon Arena	Pittsburgh	17.537
62	Allstate Arena	Rosemont	17.500
63	Assembly Hall	Bloomington	17.456
64	ARCO Arena	Sacramento	17.317
65	Reunion Arena	Dallas	17.293
66	Amway Arena	Orlando	17.248
67	Kohl Center	Wisconsin	17.190
68	KeyArena	Seattle	17.072
69	Times Union Center	Albany	17.000
70	US Bank Arena	Cincinnati	17.000
71	Rexall Place	Edmonton	16,839
72	Frank Erwin Center	Austin	16.755
73	Miami Arena	Miami	16.640
74	Assembly Hall	Champaign	16.618
75	Market Square Arena Indianapolis	16.530
76	Allen Fieldhouse	Lawrence	16.300
77	Hartford Civic Center	Boston	16.294
78	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	Uniondale	16.234
79	Walkup Skydome	Flagstaff	16.230
80	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	Los Angeles	16.161
81	Pacific Coliseum	Vancouver	16.150
82	Save Mart Center	Fresno	15.544
83	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	Iowa City	15.500
84	Bryce Jordan Center	University Park	15.261
85	John Paul Jones Arena	Charlottesville	15.219
86	Mizzou Arena	Missouri	15.061
87	Coleman Coliseum	Tuscaloosa	15.043
88	Arena-Auditorium	Laramie	15.028
89	United Spirit Arena	Lubbock	15.020
90	Jon M. Huntsman Center	Salt Lake City	15.000


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

#44 HSBC Arena, Buffalo, NY. 18,690 is it's hockey capacity, it's basketball capacity is 19,384.


----------



## Jastreb (Feb 6, 2007)

Belgrade Arena - 23.000 capacity


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's Australia's largest

Acer Arena, Sydney: 17,471
Rod Laver Arena, Melbourne: 14,820
Burswood Dome. Perth: 13,600
Brisbane Entertainment Centre, Brisbane: 13,500
Adelaide Entertainment Centre, Adelaide: 11,000
Sydney Entertainment Centre, Sydney: 10,500
Vodafone Arena, Melbourne: 10,500
Perth Entertainment Centre, Perth: 8,200 (Not in use)
Distinctive Homes Dome, Adelaide: 7,800
WIN Entertainment Centre, Woollongong: 5,800
Derwent Entertainment Centre, Hobart: 5,400
Cairns Convention Centre, Cairns: 5,300
Gold Coast Convention Centre, Gold Coast: 5,269
Townsville Entertainment Centre, Townsville: 5,257
AIS Arena, Canberra: 5,050
Newcastle Entertainment Centre, Newcastle: 4,658
Brisbane Convention Centre, Brisbane: 4,000

All of these capacities are in sports mode, most obviously hold more for concerts. I hope it is all correct.


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Athens, Greece :

Olympic Indoor Hall(OAKA):Athens, capacity :18.700


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Wezza said:


> All of these capacities are in sports mode, most obviously hold more for concerts. I hope it is all correct.


I wouldn't be surprised if most didn't though. Judging from the setup at Rod Laver Arena, a large section of seating with a poor view of the stage (everything behind or directly beside the stage) is closed off.

Vodafone Arena is slightly different because it has retractable seating (which retracts upwards) so the stage just replaces one of the ends.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks guys
But can you post only +15,000 arenas?! thanks


@Jastreb
I thought also it as 23,000, but at some side they 20,000?
Do you have the attendance numbes of Eurobasket?
and should we write Belgrade Arena or Beogradska Arena?


@Wezza
what happend to acer arena.
it had a capacity of 21.000 during the olympics



update

1	Thompson-Boling Arena	Knoxville	24.535
2	Greensboro Coliseum	Greensboro	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	Lexington	23.000
4	Belgrade Arena	Belgrade	23.000
5	United Center	Chicago	22.879
6	Marriott Center	Provo	22.700
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	Auburn Hills	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center Chapel Hill	21.750
9	Wachovia Center	Philadelphia	21.600
10	Bell Centre	Montreal 21.273
11	Scottrade Center	St. Louis	21.000
12	Pyramid Arena	Memphis	21.000
13	BankAtlantic Center	Sunrise	20.737
14	Quicken Loans Arena	Cleveland	20.562
15	St. Pete Times Forum	Tampa	20.500
16	Target Center	Minneapolis	20.500
17	Philips Arena	Atlanta 20.300
18	Verizon Center	Washington	20.173
19	Joe Louis Arena	Detroit	20.066
20	Continental Airlines Arena	New Jersey	20.049
21	EnergySolutions Arena	Salt Lake City	20.000
22	Gaylord Entertainment Center Nashville 20.000
23	Rose Garden Arena	Portland	19.980
24	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	19.800
25	Madison Square Garden	New Jork	19.763
26	RBC Center	Raleigh	19.722
27	AmericanAirlines Arena	Miami	19.600
28	Ford Center	Oklahoma City	19.599
29	Oracle Arena	Oakland	19.596
30	Kemper Arena	Kansas City	19.500
31	HSBC Arena	Buffalo	19.384
32	Nationwide Arena	Columbus	19.350
33	Pengrowth Saddledome	Calgary	19.289
34	American Airlines Center	Dallas	19.200
35	Jerome Schottenstein Center	Columbus	19.200
36	Bud Walton Arena	Fayetteville	19.200
37	General Motors Place	Vancouver	19.193
38	Scotiabank Place	Ottawa	19.153
39	Pepsi Center	Denver	19.099
40	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	Charlotte	19.026
41	Bradley Center	Milwaukee	19.000
42	Staples Center	Los Angeles	18.997
43	AT&T Center	San Antonio	18.797
44	Thomas & Mack Center	Las Vegas	18.776
45	Freedom Hall	Louisville	18.749
46	Olympic Indoor Hall	Athens	18.700
47	TD Banknorth Garden	Boston	18.624
48	HP Pavilion	San Jose	18.500
49	US Airways Center	Phoenix	18.422
50	Conseco Fieldhouse	Indianapolis	18.345
51	Toyota Center Houston	18.300
52	Wachovia Spectrum	Philadelphia	18.169
53	FedExForum	Memphis	18.165
54	New Orleans Arena	New Orleans	18.000
55	Alltel Arena	North Little Rock	18.000
56	Colonial Center	Columbia	18.000
57	Xcel Energy Center	Saint Paul	18.064
58	The Pit	Albuquerque	18.018
59	Comcast Center	College Park	17.950
60	Jobing.com Arena	Glendale	17.799
61	Honda Center	Anaheim	17.600
62	Qwest Center Omaha	Omaha	17.560
63	Mellon Arena	Pittsburgh	17.537
64	Allstate Arena	Rosemont	17.500
65	Acer Arena	Sydney	17.471
66	Assembly Hall	Bloomington	17.456
67	ARCO Arena	Sacramento	17.317
68	Reunion Arena	Dallas	17.293
69	Amway Arena	Orlando	17.248
70	Kohl Center	Wisconsin	17.190
71	KeyArena	Seattle	17.072
72	Times Union Center	Albany	17.000
73	US Bank Arena	Cincinnati	17.000
74	Rexall Place	Edmonton	16,839
75	Frank Erwin Center	Austin	16.755
76	Miami Arena	Miami	16.640
77	Assembly Hall	Champaign	16.618
78	Market Square Arena Indianapolis	16.530
79	Allen Fieldhouse	Lawrence	16.300
80	Hartford Civic Center	Boston	16.294
81	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	Uniondale	16.234
82	Walkup Skydome	Flagstaff	16.230
83	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	Los Angeles	16.161
84	Pacific Coliseum	Vancouver	16.150
85	Save Mart Center	Fresno	15.544
86	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	Iowa City	15.500
87	Bryce Jordan Center	University Park	15.261
88	John Paul Jones Arena	Charlottesville	15.219
89	Mizzou Arena	Missouri	15.061
90	Coleman Coliseum	Tuscaloosa	15.043
91	Arena-Auditorium	Laramie	15.028
92	United Spirit Arena	Lubbock	15.020
93	Jon M. Huntsman Center	Salt Lake City	15.000


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of me enjoying a suite in HSBC Arena (Sabres vs. Bruins, I think it was 2003 or 2004, Sabres lost 2-1  ) The clock shows 38:30 until the game starts, and the beer is free, so that's probably why I can't remember what year it was


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

The Air Canada Centre is my fave.

There is another, but I can't remember it.

The Staples Center rocks also. I love the way the executive boxes are like...3 levels.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

MTS Centre in Winnipeg, 15 003 for hockey.










Copps Coliseum in Hamilton, about 19 000 for hockey.










Colisée Pepsi in Quebec City, 15 399 for hockey.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

eddyk said:


> *The Air Canada Centre is my fave.*
> 
> There is another, but I can't remember it.
> 
> The Staples Center rocks also. I love the way the executive boxes are like...3 levels.


Really? Why?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

update

1	Indira Gandhi Arena	New Delhi	25.000
2	Ninoy Aquino Stadium	Manila	25.000
3	Thompson-Boling Arena	Knoxville	24.535
4	Greensboro Coliseum	Greensboro	23.500
5	Rupp Arena	Lexington	23.000
6	United Center	Chicago	22.879
7	Marriott Center	Provo	22.700
8	The Palace of Auburn Hills	Auburn Hills	22.076
9	Saitama Super Arena	Saitama	22.000 (Arena mode)
10	Dean Smith Center Chapel Hill	21.750
11	Wachovia Center	Philadelphia	21.600
12	Bell Centre	Montreal 21.273
13	Scottrade Center	St. Louis	21.000
14	Pyramid Arena	Memphis	21.000
15	BankAtlantic Center	Sunrise	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	Cleveland	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	Tampa	20.500
18	Target Center	Minneapolis	20.500
19	Philips Arena	Atlanta 20.300
20	Verizon Center	Washington	20.173
21	Joe Louis Arena	Detroit	20.066
22	Continental Airlines Arena	New Jersey	20.049
23	Millennium Dome	London	20.000
24	Belgrade Arena	Belgrade	20.000
25	EnergySolutions Arena	Salt Lake City	20.000
26	Gaylord Entertainment Center Nashville 20.000
27	Rose Garden Arena	Portland	19.980
28	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	19.800
29	Madison Square Garden	New Jork	19.763
30	RBC Center	Raleigh	19.722
31	AmericanAirlines Arena	Miami	19.600
32	Ford Center	Oklahoma City	19.599
33	Oracle Arena	Oakland	19.596
34	Kemper Arena	Kansas City	19.500
35	HSBC Arena	Buffalo	19.384
36	Nationwide Arena	Columbus	19.350
37	Pengrowth Saddledome	Calgary	19.289
38	American Airlines Center	Dallas	19.200
39	Jerome Schottenstein Center	Columbus	19.200
40	Bud Walton Arena	Fayetteville	19.200
41	General Motors Place	Vancouver	19.193
42	Scotiabank Place	Ottawa	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	Denver	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	Charlotte	19.026
45	Bradley Center	Milwaukee	19.000
46	Köln Arena	Köln	19.000
47	Copps Coliseum Hamilton	19.000
48	Staples Center	Los Angeles	18.997
49	AT&T Center	San Antonio	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	Las Vegas	18.776
51	Freedom Hall	Louisville	18.749
52	Olympic Indoor Hall	Athens	18.700
53	Bizkaia Arena	Barakaldo	18.640
54	TD Banknorth Garden	Boston	18.624
55	HP Pavilion	San Jose	18.500
56	US Airways Center	Phoenix	18.422
57	Conseco Fieldhouse	Indianapolis	18.345
58	Toyota Center Houston	18.300
59	Wachovia Spectrum	Philadelphia	18.169
60	FedExForum	Memphis	18.165
61	Xcel Energy Center	Saint Paul	18.064
62	The Pit	Albuquerque	18.018
63	New Orleans Arena	New Orleans	18.000
64	Alltel Arena	North Little Rock	18.000
65	Colonial Center	Columbia	18.000
66	Sazka Arena	Praha	18.000
67	Shanghai Arena	Shanghai 18.000
68	Coca Cola Dome	Johannesburg	18.000
69	Capital Indoor Stadium	Beijing	18.000
70	Comcast Center	College Park	17.950
71	Jobing.com Arena	Glendale	17.799
72	Honda Center	Anaheim	17.600
73	Qwest Center Omaha	Omaha	17.560
74	Mellon Arena	Pittsburgh	17.537
75	Allstate Arena	Rosemont	17.500
76	Acer Arena	Sydney	17.471
77	Assembly Hall	Bloomington	17.456
78	ARCO Arena	Sacramento	17.317
79	Reunion Arena	Dallas	17.293
80	Amway Arena	Orlando	17.248
81	M.E.N. Arena Manchester 17.245
82	Kohl Center	Wisconsin	17.190
83	KeyArena	Seattle	17.072
84	O2 Arena Berlin	17.000
85	Palau Sant Jordi Barcelona	17.000
86	Times Union Center	Albany	17.000
87	US Bank Arena	Cincinnati	17.000
88	Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy	Paris	17.000
89	Yokohama Arena Yokohama	17.000
90	Rexall Place	Edmonton	16.839
91	BernArena	Bern	16.789
92	Frank Erwin Center	Austin	16.755
93	Miami Arena	Miami	16.640
94	Assembly Hall	Champaign	16.618
95	Market Square Arena Indianapolis	16.530
96	Araneta Coliseum	Quezon City	16.500
97	Allen Fieldhouse	Lawrence	16.300
98	Hartford Civic Center	Boston	16.294
99	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	Uniondale	16.234
100	Walkup Skydome	Flagstaff	16.230
101	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	Los Angeles	16.161
102	Pacific Coliseum	Vancouver	16.150
103	Putra Indoor Stadium	Kuala Lumpur	16.000
104	Save Mart Center	Fresno	15.544
105	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	Iowa City	15.500
106	Colisée Pepsi	Québec	15.399
107	Bryce Jordan Center	University Park	15.261
108	John Paul Jones Arena	Charlottesville	15.219
109	Taipei Arena	Taipei	15.082
110	Mizzou Arena	Missouri	15.061
111	Coleman Coliseum	Tuscaloosa	15.043
112	Arena-Auditorium	Laramie	15.028
113	United Spirit Arena	Lubbock	15.020
114	MTS Centre	Winnipeg	15.003
115	Jon M. Huntsman Center	Salt Lake City	15.000
116	Palacio Vistalegre	Madrid	15.000
117	Sajik Arena	Busan	15.000
118	Olympic Gymnastics Arena Seoul	15.000
119	Taoyuan Arena	Taoyuan	15.000


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Bell Centre is awesome


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

These capacity number should be taken with a big grain of salt they don´t say anything about standard of the arena. College arenas rarelly have separate seats in stead they have benches with numbers on them. Some arenas do have more upscale sections with single seats. In general they don´t come close to those in NBA/NHL.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> i used only the capacity for Basketball games (actually its the highest for indoor Sports)
> 
> i will add more later or you just add new arenas here
> (for now only NBA and NHL Arenas)
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Here's Australia's largest
> 
> Burswood Dome. Perth: 13,600
> 
> All of these capacities are in sports mode, most obviously hold more for concerts. I hope it is all correct.


13,600 is when it is in soccer mode. it can hold more when in basketball or tennis mode, with temporary seating.


----------



## Gavin (Jun 18, 2004)

1 Indira Gandhi Arena New Delhi 25.000
2 Ninoy Aquino Stadium Manila 25.000
3 Thompson-Boling Arena Knoxville 24.535
4 Greensboro Coliseum Greensboro 23.500
5 Rupp Arena Lexington 23.000
6 United Center Chicago 22.879
7 Marriott Center Provo 22.700
8 The Palace of Auburn Hills Auburn Hills 22.076
9 Saitama Super Arena Saitama 22.000 (Arena mode)
10 Palacio de los Deportes Mexico City 22.000
11 Dean Smith Center Chapel Hill 21.750
12 Wachovia Center Philadelphia 21.600
13 Bell Centre Montreal 21.273
14 Scottrade Center St. Louis 21.000
15 Pyramid Arena Memphis 21.000
16 BankAtlantic Center Sunrise 20.737
17 Quicken Loans Arena Cleveland 20.562
18 St. Pete Times Forum Tampa 20.500
19 Target Center Minneapolis 20.500
20 Philips Arena Atlanta 20.300
21 Verizon Center Washington 20.173
22 Joe Louis Arena Detroit 20.066
23 Continental Airlines Arena New Jersey 20.049
24 Millennium Dome London 20.000
25 Belgrade Arena Belgrade 20.000
26 EnergySolutions Arena Salt Lake City 20.000
27 Gaylord Entertainment Center Nashville 20.000
28 Rose Garden Arena Portland 19.980
29 Air Canada Centre Toronto 19.800
30 Madison Square Garden New Jork 19.763
31 RBC Center Raleigh 19.722
32 AmericanAirlines Arena Miami 19.600
33 Ford Center Oklahoma City 19.599
34 Oracle Arena Oakland 19.596
35 Kemper Arena Kansas City 19.500
*M.E.N. Arena Manchester 19.500 for Basketball*
36 HSBC Arena Buffalo 19.384
37 Nationwide Arena Columbus 19.350
38 Pengrowth Saddledome Calgary 19.289
39 American Airlines Center Dallas 19.200
40 Jerome Schottenstein Center Columbus 19.200
41 Bud Walton Arena Fayetteville 19.200
42 General Motors Place Vancouver 19.193
43 Scotiabank Place Ottawa 19.153
44 Pepsi Center Denver 19.099
45 Charlotte Bobcats Arena Charlotte 19.026
46 Bradley Center Milwaukee 19.000
47 Köln Arena Köln 19.000
48 Copps Coliseum Hamilton 19.000
49 Staples Center Los Angeles 18.997
50 AT&T Center San Antonio 18.797
51 Thomas & Mack Center Las Vegas 18.776
52 Freedom Hall Louisville 18.749
53 Olympic Indoor Hall Athens 18.700
54 Bizkaia Arena Barakaldo 18.640
55 TD Banknorth Garden Boston 18.624
56 HP Pavilion San Jose 18.500
57 US Airways Center Phoenix 18.422
58 Conseco Fieldhouse Indianapolis 18.345
59 Toyota Center Houston 18.300
60 Wachovia Spectrum Philadelphia 18.169
61 FedExForum Memphis 18.165
62 Xcel Energy Center Saint Paul 18.064
63 The Pit Albuquerque 18.018
64 New Orleans Arena New Orleans 18.000
65 Alltel Arena North Little Rock 18.000
66 Colonial Center Columbia 18.000
67 Sazka Arena Praha 18.000
68 Shanghai Arena Shanghai 18.000
69 Coca Cola Dome Johannesburg 18.000
70 Capital Indoor Stadium Beijing 18.000
71 Comcast Center College Park 17.950
72 Jobing.com Arena Glendale 17.799
73 Honda Center Anaheim 17.600
74 Monterrey Arena Monterrey 17.599
75 Qwest Center Omaha Omaha 17.560
76 Mellon Arena Pittsburgh 17.537
77 Allstate Arena Rosemont 17.500
78 Acer Arena Sydney 17.471
79 Assembly Hall Bloomington 17.456
80 ARCO Arena Sacramento 17.317
81 Reunion Arena Dallas 17.293
82 Amway Arena Orlando 17.248
*83 M.E.N. Arena Manchester 17.245* is for ice hockey
84 Kohl Center Wisconsin 17.190
85 KeyArena Seattle 17.072
86 O2 Arena Berlin 17.000
87 Palau Sant Jordi Barcelona 17.000
88 Times Union Center Albany 17.000
89 US Bank Arena Cincinnati 17.000
90 Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy Paris 17.000
91 Yokohama Arena Yokohama 17.000
92 Rexall Place Edmonton 16.839
93 BernArena Bern 16.789
94 Frank Erwin Center Austin 16.755
95 Miami Arena Miami 16.640
96 Assembly Hall Champaign 16.618
97 Market Square Arena Indianapolis 16.530
98 Araneta Coliseum Quezon City 16.500
99 Allen Fieldhouse Lawrence 16.300
100 Hartford Civic Center Boston 16.294
101 Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum Uniondale 16.234
102 Walkup Skydome Flagstaff 16.230
103 L.A. Memorial Sports Arena Los Angeles 16.161
104 Pacific Coliseum Vancouver 16.150
105 Putra Indoor Stadium Kuala Lumpur 16.000
106 Save Mart Center Fresno 15.544
107 Carver-Hawkeye Arena Iowa City 15.500
108 Colisée Pepsi Québec 15.399
109 Bryce Jordan Center University Park 15.261
110 John Paul Jones Arena Charlottesville 15.219
111 Taipei Arena Taipei 15.082
112 Mizzou Arena Missouri 15.061
113 Coleman Coliseum Tuscaloosa 15.043
114 Arena-Auditorium Laramie 15.028
115 United Spirit Arena Lubbock 15.020
116 MTS Centre Winnipeg 15.003
117 Jon M. Huntsman Center Salt Lake City 15.000
118 Palacio Vistalegre Madrid 15.000
119 Sajik Arena Busan 15.000
120 Olympic Gymnastics Arena Seoul 15.000
121 Taoyuan Arena Taoyuan 15.000


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> O2 Arena:
> at Wiki and the off page they sasy UP TO 23,000 and for Basketball 20,000


Thats what I thought.
The capacity for icehockey games will be even lower.
Im pretty sure that the O2-world and the O2-dome will end up with basically the same capacity.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

eMKay said:


>



That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Giax (Mar 16, 2007)

And new Palalottomatica in Rome? What'a its capacity?


----------



## Giax (Mar 16, 2007)

:cheers: And new Palalottomatica in Rome? What'a its capacity?:cheers:


----------



## Hogan (Aug 3, 2004)

Giax said:


> cheers: And new Palalottomatica in Rome? What'a its capacity?:cheers:


11.200.


Biggest Italian arenas:

1) PalaOlimpico Torino - 12.332 (capacity for hockey).
2) Datch Forum Assago (Milan) -11.218 (capacity for basketball).
3) PalaLottomatica Roma - 11.200
4) Adriatic Arena Pesaro -10.123


----------



## Giax (Mar 16, 2007)

Hogan said:


> 11.200.
> 
> 
> Biggest Italian arenas:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 8, 2002)

Inside Australia's biggest indoor arena, Sydney's Acer Arena:



















It holds about 21,000.


----------



## I-10east (Nov 1, 2006)

Update

1 Indira Gandhi Arena New Delhi 25.000
2 Ninoy Aquino Stadium Manila 25.000
3 Thompson-Boling Arena Knoxville 24.535
4 Greensboro Coliseum Greensboro 23.500
5 Rupp Arena Lexington 23.000
6 United Center Chicago 22.879
7 Marriott Center Provo 22.700
8 The Palace of Auburn Hills Auburn Hills 22.076
9 Saitama Super Arena Saitama 22.000 (Arena mode)
10 Palacio de los Deportes Mexico City 22.000
11 Dean Smith Center Chapel Hill 21.750
12 Wachovia Center Philadelphia 21.600
13 Bell Centre Montreal 21.273
14 Scottrade Center St. Louis 21.000
15 Pyramid Arena Memphis 21.000
16 BankAtlantic Center Sunrise 20.737
17 Quicken Loans Arena Cleveland 20.562
18 St. Pete Times Forum Tampa 20.500
19 Target Center Minneapolis 20.500
20 Philips Arena Atlanta 20.300
21 Verizon Center Washington 20.173
22 Joe Louis Arena Detroit 20.066
23 Continental Airlines Arena New Jersey 20.049
24 Millennium Dome London 20.000
25 Belgrade Arena Belgrade 20.000
26 EnergySolutions Arena Salt Lake City 20.000
27 Gaylord Entertainment Center Nashville 20.000
28 Rose Garden Arena Portland 19.980
29 Air Canada Centre Toronto 19.800
30 Madison Square Garden New Jork 19.763
31 RBC Center Raleigh 19.722
32 AmericanAirlines Arena Miami 19.600
33 Ford Center Oklahoma City 19.599
34 Oracle Arena Oakland 19.596
35 Kemper Arena Kansas City 19.500
M.E.N. Arena Manchester 19.500 for Basketball
36 HSBC Arena Buffalo 19.384
37 Nationwide Arena Columbus 19.350
38 Pengrowth Saddledome Calgary 19.289
39 American Airlines Center Dallas 19.200
40 Jerome Schottenstein Center Columbus 19.200
41 Bud Walton Arena Fayetteville 19.200
42 General Motors Place Vancouver 19.193
43 Scotiabank Place Ottawa 19.153
44 Pepsi Center Denver 19.099
45 Charlotte Bobcats Arena Charlotte 19.026
46 Bradley Center Milwaukee 19.000
47 Köln Arena Köln 19.000
48 Copps Coliseum Hamilton 19.000
49 Staples Center Los Angeles 18.997
50 AT&T Center San Antonio 18.797
51 Thomas & Mack Center Las Vegas 18.776
52 Freedom Hall Louisville 18.749
53 Olympic Indoor Hall Athens 18.700
54 Bizkaia Arena Barakaldo 18.640
55 TD Banknorth Garden Boston 18.624
56 HP Pavilion San Jose 18.500
57 US Airways Center Phoenix 18.422
58 Conseco Fieldhouse Indianapolis 18.345
59 Toyota Center Houston 18.300
60 Wachovia Spectrum Philadelphia 18.169
61 FedExForum Memphis 18.165
62 Xcel Energy Center Saint Paul 18.064
63 The Pit Albuquerque 18.018
64 New Orleans Arena New Orleans 18.000
65 Alltel Arena North Little Rock 18.000
66 Colonial Center Columbia 18.000
67 Sazka Arena Praha 18.000
68 Shanghai Arena Shanghai 18.000
69 Coca Cola Dome Johannesburg 18.000
70 Capital Indoor Stadium Beijing 18.000
71 Comcast Center College Park 17.950
72 Jobing.com Arena Glendale 17.799
73 Honda Center Anaheim 17.600
74 Monterrey Arena Monterrey 17.599
75 Qwest Center Omaha Omaha 17.560
76 Mellon Arena Pittsburgh 17.537
77 Allstate Arena Rosemont 17.500
78 Acer Arena Sydney 17.471
79 Assembly Hall Bloomington 17.456
80 ARCO Arena Sacramento 17.317
81 Reunion Arena Dallas 17.293
82 Amway Arena Orlando 17.248
83 M.E.N. Arena Manchester 17.245 is for ice hockey
84 Kohl Center Wisconsin 17.190
85 KeyArena Seattle 17.072
86 O2 Arena Berlin 17.000
87 Palau Sant Jordi Barcelona 17.000
88 Times Union Center Albany 17.000
89 US Bank Arena Cincinnati 17.000
90 Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy Paris 17.000
91 Yokohama Arena Yokohama 17.000
92 Rexall Place Edmonton 16.839
93 BernArena Bern 16.789
94 Frank Erwin Center Austin 16.755
95 Miami Arena Miami 16.640
96 Assembly Hall Champaign 16.618
97 Market Square Arena Indianapolis 16.530
98 Araneta Coliseum Quezon City 16.500
99 Allen Fieldhouse Lawrence 16.300
100 Hartford Civic Center Boston 16.294
101 Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum Uniondale 16.234
102 Walkup Skydome Flagstaff 16.230
103 L.A. Memorial Sports Arena Los Angeles 16.161
104 Pacific Coliseum Vancouver 16.150
105 Putra Indoor Stadium Kuala Lumpur 16.000
*106 Jacksonville Veterans Memorial Arena Jacksonville 16.000*
107 Save Mart Center Fresno 15.544
108 Carver-Hawkeye Arena Iowa City 15.500
109 Colisée Pepsi Québec 15.399
110 Bryce Jordan Center University Park 15.261
111 John Paul Jones Arena Charlottesville 15.219
112 Taipei Arena Taipei 15.082
113 Mizzou Arena Missouri 15.061
114 Coleman Coliseum Tuscaloosa 15.043
115 Arena-Auditorium Laramie 15.028
116 United Spirit Arena Lubbock 15.020
117 MTS Centre Winnipeg 15.003
118 Jon M. Huntsman Center Salt Lake City 15.000
119 Palacio Vistalegre Madrid 15.000
120 Sajik Arena Busan 15.000
121 Olympic Gymnastics Arena Seoul 15.000
122 Taoyuan Arena Taoyuan 15.000


----------



## Komandant Mark11 (Mar 29, 2007)

^
Belgrade Arena has a capacity of 23.000, not 20.000.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgrade_Arena


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Komandant Mark11 said:


> ^
> Belgrade Arena has a capacity of 23.000, not 20.000.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgrade_Arena


*up to *23,000 seats 
thats means mostly concerts etc where you can sue the infield


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Damn, thats insane....


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

what?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

List of german arenas (according to Wikipedia):

the numbers are the maximum capacity

Kölnarena, Cologne: 20.000
Color Line Arena, Hamburg: 16.000
AWD-Dome, Bremen: 15.300
SAP-Arena, Mannheim: 15.000
Westfalenhalle, Dortmund: 15.000
TUI Arena, Hannover: 14.000
ISS-Dome, Düsseldorf: 13.400
Ostseehalle, Kiel: 13.000
Gerry-Weber-Stadion, Halle (Westf.): 12.300
Königpalast, Krefeld: 11.000
Arena Nürnberger Versicherung, Nürnberg: 10.200


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> what?


The size. Sorry, im just impressed. the bigges one we have is less then 5000....hno: If it waren't so sad if would be funny...


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Although many indoor arenas have been constructed in recent years in my country, there are only two 15000+: Het Sportpaleis in Antwerpen (or Antwerp; built 1932, capacity 21000 (14000 seats), best known as a tennis venue for the Diamond Games and before that the ECC tournament) and Ethias Arena in Hasselt (built 2004, cap. 21600, 16000 seats).


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That one in Buffalo, USA is great. Here are the arenas over 15,000 in Canada listed at their maximum capacities. Basketball and Hockey capacities would be the same or slightly less depending on the building.

1. Air Canada Centre Toronto, Ontario 23,000
2. Bell Centre  Montreal, Quebec 21,273
3. Saddledome Calgary, Alberta 20,100
4. Scotiabank Place Ottawa, Ontario 20,081
5. General Motors Place Vancouver, BC 20,004
6. Pacific Coliseum Vancouver, BC 20,000
7. Copps Coliseum Hamilton, Ontario 17,500
8. Rexall Place Edmonton, Alberta 17,100
9. MTS Centre Winnipeg, Manitoba 16,345
10. Colisee Pepsi Quebec City, Quebec 15,750


----------



## Tyson (May 2, 2006)

Does this count as being indoor? 53,000 can be seated and a maximum of 70,000 can be accomodated depending on the event. I guess it depends on how you define 'indoor'? Image from Flickr.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They're thinking more on the lines of arena (basketball, hockey, volleyball, handball, etc) rather than stadium. I'm not quite sure what the criteria for arena would be. 

Skydome (renamed Rogers Centre), Toronto 53,000
Olympic Stadium, Montreal 59,000
BC Place, Vancouver 60,000

These are all Canadian Football Stadiums that are indoor, but I don't think they count as arenas.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats the capacity for Sports events (mainly basketball, because its has got the highets capacity)


----------



## migo (Feb 26, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> update
> Biggest NBA Arena is now The Palace of Auburn Hills and not United Center
> 1	Indira Gandhi Arena	New Delhi	25.000
> 2	Thompson-Boling Arena	Knoxville	24.535
> ...


Please!! When you make an arena attendance list, be accurate: ie, Montreal's Bell Centre's attendance is for hockey, whereas the majority of american arenas on this list is attendance for basketball (basketball raises an arena's attendance by a few more thousands) - keep this in mind.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I know 
Mainly i added the Basketball capacity, because it is the highest for sports evetns, but for some arenas i could only find the attendance for Icehockey or another sport


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Estádio Jornalista Felipe Drummond - MINEIRINHO
Belo Horizonte, Brazil

Number of seats: 3.482
Arquibancadas: 16.000
Temporary seats: 5.000
Total: 24.482 


Sign next to the Arena










Outdoor view









Outdoor view









Outdoor view









Outdoor view, with some gates









Apartments, inside









Indoor view, crowd









Indoor view, volleyball









Indoor view, futsal match


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks. Are there any plans to be a all-seater?
And what would be the capacity as an all-seater?
1	Indira Gandhi Arena	New Delhi	25.000
2	Thompson-Boling Arena	Knoxville	24.535
3	Jornalista Felipe Drummond Belo Horizonte	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
4	Greensboro Coliseum	Greensboro	23.500
5	Rupp Arena	Lexington	23.000
6	Marriott Center	Provo	22.700
7	Scottrade Center	St. Louis	22.612
8	The Palace of Auburn Hills	Auburn Hills	22.076
9	Palacio de los Deportes Mexico City	22.000
10	Dean Smith Center Chapel Hill	21.750
11	United Center	Chicago	21.711
12	Wachovia Center	Philadelphia	21.600
13	Bell Centre	Montreal 21.273
14	Pyramid Arena	Memphis	21.000
15	Araneta Coliseum	Quezon City	20.775
16	BankAtlantic Center	Sunrise	20.737
17	Verizon Center	Washington	20.674
18	Quicken Loans Arena	Cleveland	20.562
19	St. Pete Times Forum	Tampa	20.500
20	Target Center	Minneapolis	20.500
21	M.E.N. Arena Manchester 20.500
22	Philips Arena	Atlanta 20.300
23	Joe Louis Arena	Detroit	20.066
24	Continental Airlines Arena	New Jersey	20.049
25	Saitama Super Arena	Saitama	20.000 (Arena mode)
26	Millennium Dome	London	20.000
27	Belgrade Arena	Belgrade	19.982
28	EnergySolutions Arena	Salt Lake City	20.000
29	Nashville Arena	Nashville 20.000
30	Covered Hall	Cairo 20.000
31	Rose Garden Arena	Portland	19.980
32	Air Canada Centre	Toronto	19.800
33	Madison Square Garden	New Jork	19.763
34	RBC Center	Raleigh	19.722
35	AmericanAirlines Arena	Miami	19.600
36	Ford Center	Oklahoma City	19.599
37	Oracle Arena	Oakland	19.596
38	Kemper Arena	Kansas City	19.500
39	HSBC Arena	Buffalo	19.384
40	Nationwide Arena	Columbus	19.350
41	Pengrowth Saddledome	Calgary	19.289
42	American Airlines Center	Dallas	19.200
43	Jerome Schottenstein Center	Columbus	19.200
44	Bud Walton Arena	Fayetteville	19.200
45	General Motors Place	Vancouver	19.193
46	Scotiabank Place	Ottawa	19.153
47	Pepsi Center	Denver	19.099
48	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	Charlotte	19.026
49	Bradley Center	Milwaukee	19.000
50	Köln Arena	Köln	19.000
51	Copps Coliseum Hamilton	19.000
52	Staples Center	Los Angeles	18.997
53	AT&T Center	San Antonio	18.797
54	Thomas & Mack Center	Las Vegas	18.776
55	Jefferson Convention Complex	Birmingham	18.756
56	Freedom Hall	Louisville	18.749
57	Olympic Indoor Hall	Athens	18.700
58	Bizkaia Arena	Barakaldo	18.640
59	TD Banknorth Garden	Boston	18.624
60	HP Pavilion	San Jose	18.500
61	US Airways Center	Phoenix	18.422
62	Conseco Fieldhouse	Indianapolis	18.345
63	Toyota Center Houston	18.300
64	Wachovia Spectrum	Philadelphia	18.169
65	FedExForum	Memphis	18.165
66	Xcel Energy Center	Saint Paul	18.064
67	The Pit	Albuquerque	18.018
68	New Orleans Arena	New Orleans	18.000
69	Alltel Arena	North Little Rock	18.000
70	Colonial Center	Columbia	18.000
71	Shanghai Arena	Shanghai 18.000
72	Coca Cola Dome	Johannesburg	18.000
73	Comcast Center	College Park	17.950
74	Capital Indoor Stadium	Beijing	17.903
75	Jobing.com Arena	Glendale	17.799
76	Honda Center	Anaheim	17.600
77	Monterrey Arena	Monterrey	17.599
78	Qwest Center Omaha	Omaha	17.560
79	Mellon Arena	Pittsburgh	17.537
80	Allstate Arena	Rosemont	17.500
81	Acer Arena	Sydney	17.471
82	Assembly Hall	Bloomington	17.456
83	ARCO Arena	Sacramento	17.317
84	Reunion Arena	Dallas	17.293
85	Amway Arena	Orlando	17.248
86	Kohl Center	Wisconsin	17.190
87	KeyArena	Seattle	17.072
88	Sazka Arena	Praha	17.000
89	Palau Sant Jordi Barcelona	17.000
90	Times Union Center	Albany	17.000
91	US Bank Arena	Cincinnati	17.000
92	Yokohama Arena Yokohama	17.000
93	Rexall Place	Edmonton	16.839
94	BernArena	Bern	16.789
95	Frank Erwin Center	Austin	16.755
96	Miami Arena	Miami	16.640
97	Assembly Hall	Champaign	16.618
98	Market Square Arena Indianapolis	16.530
99	Arena Zagreb	Zagreb	16.500
100	Allen Fieldhouse	Lawrence	16.300
101	Hartford Civic Center	Boston	16.294
102	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	Uniondale	16.234
103	Walkup Skydome	Flagstaff	16.230
104	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	Los Angeles	16.161
105	Pacific Coliseum	Vancouver	16.150
106	Putra Indoor Stadium	Kuala Lumpur	16.000
107	Save Mart Center	Fresno	15.544
108	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	Iowa City	15.500
109	O2 Arena Berlin	15.500
110	Colisée Pepsi	Québec	15.399
111	Bryce Jordan Center	University Park	15.261
112	John Paul Jones Arena	Charlottesville	15.219
113	Taipei Arena	Taipei	15.082
114	Mizzou Arena	Missouri	15.061
115	Coleman Coliseum	Tuscaloosa	15.043
116	Arena-Auditorium	Laramie	15.028
117	United Spirit Arena	Lubbock	15.020
118	MTS Centre	Winnipeg	15.003
119	Jon M. Huntsman Center	Salt Lake City	15.000
120	Palacio Vistalegre	Madrid	15.000
121	Palacio de Deportes Madrid	15.000
122	Sajik Arena	Busan	15.000
123	Olympic Gymnastics Arena Seoul	15.000
124	Taoyuan Arena	Taoyuan	15.000


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ There are some plans toof reform the arena when reforming the Mineirão for 2014 WC. Both stadiums belong to Minas Gerais state government. And they are really next to each other look at this pic









But there isn't any official plan to reform it. I heard a few months ago that the capacity would be near 18.000, but i'm not sure about this. The max attendance of it was about 29.000.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

18.000 as an all-seater seems to be realistic IMO


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

In a concert at Palau Sant Jordi, the maximum are 20.000 persons when the ground is all-standing.

See you guys! ^_^


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

updated again.
Indira Ghandi (25.000) and other without real number or off source are out
Some Arenas can be bigger, i could not found the capacity for Basketball events

1	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	24.535
2	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
3	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
4	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
5	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
6	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	21.000
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.674
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	M.E.N. Arena |	Manchester |	20.500
19	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.184
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
21	Continental Airlines Arena	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
22	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
23	Millennium Dome	|	London	|	20.000
24	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	20.000
25	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
37	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	19.200
38	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
39	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
40	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.200
41	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
42	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
49	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
50	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	18.756
51	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.749
52	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
53	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.700
54	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	18.650
55	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
56	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
59	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
60	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
61	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
62	FedExForum	|	Memphis	|	18.165
63	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
64	The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
65	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
66	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
67	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
68	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
69	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
70	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
71	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
72	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
73	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
74	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
75	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
76	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
77	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
78	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
79	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
80	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
81	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
82	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.248
83	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
84	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
85	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.000
86	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
87	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	17.000
88	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	17.000
89	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
90	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
91	BernArena	|	Bern	|	16.789
92	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
93	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
94	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
95	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
96	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
97	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
98	Hartford Civic Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
99	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
100	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
101	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
102	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
103	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
104	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
105	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
106	O2 Arena |	Berlin	|	15.500
107	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
108	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
109	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
110	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
111	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
112	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
113	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
114	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
115	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
116	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
117	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
118	Palacio de Deportes |	Madrid	|	15.000
119	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
120	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
121	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000


----------



## SVT777 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey All,
Sorry to go a little off track but I was wondering if anyone had the old rendering of the next Toronto Maple Leafs Arena before they bought the Raptors. I believe I recall reading that it was supposed to hold a little over 25,000 people for Hockey. It was to be built immediately beside the ACC and was actually placed on top of the CN/VIA rail tracks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

sercan,
I went to Mineirinho yesterday but it's forbidden the entrance. A security guard said they were reforming the Arena but he didn't know what is being reformed.
Sorry I couldn't take new photos of it, and let's hope they are really reforming, at least making it an all seater.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

There are some notable omissions from your list.

Among existing arenas is the Alamodome:










which has a basketball seating record of 44,468. It served as home of the San Antonio Spurs between 1993 and 2001. It is still used sporadically as a site for College basketball.



The Superdome in New Orleans is another massive multi-purpose stadium which has also hosted a number of basketball games, notably NCAA finals four times. The NCAA attendance record was 68,112, set in 1990 at the Louisiana Superdome when Notre Dame played LSU. 










The NBA attendance record was set at the Georgia Dome. 62,046 saw a Chicago-Atlanta game at the Georgia Dome in 1998.


















The US basketball record is at Ford Field in Detroit. Saturday December 13, 2003. 78,129 witnessed the Kentucky Wildcats beat the Michican State Spartans.











Among historical domed stadiums of note, The Houston Astrodome drew 52,963 to a basketball game already in 1968. It was the host of numerous other basketball games both professional and collegiate through the years. It will probably never be used again for basketball.



The Kingdome in Seattle also hosted the Seattle Supersonics as well as numerous NCAA events before is demolishment in 2000. It's basketball attendance record was 39,457 - that happened on May 30, 1978 when the Seattle SuperSonics lost to the Washington Bullets in the NBA playoffs. The Sonics played many of their home games there between 1978 and 85.


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

Just in case you guys care, lexington is looking for an arena to replace rupp. I thought i heard anywhere from 25-30+ thousand people. With luxury boxes. They feel the arena is becoming outdated, and a site has been chosen for the arena. Construction could possibly begin in the 2010-2012 range


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thank you leomarx and Pavlov's Dog.
Pavlov's Dog,
i do not count "stadium arenas" 
Lets say sports halls, where you can't play football or other sports where you need a big pitch


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

fine dont thank me i will just cry myself to sleep


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Nooo 
The record stats are still interesting


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Personally I think the Alamodome qualifies as the biggest. It was used regularly by the San Antonio Spurs over an 8 year period which is quite significant. Clearly they felt is was perfectly good as a basketball venue. As you can see from the picture the stands on the wide side of the stadium were rather large as well.

I respect your methodolgy though.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I jknow, but it has got a big infield.
You can turn all big stadias into a Basketball arena or sports hall.
The same was made with the Schalke Arena for Handball games.

The list should juts show Sports Hall / Arenas and not stadiums.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

BernArena is called PostFinance-Arena nowadays. 
The capacity in your list (16.789) is right but only 4.536 of them are seats. The 2nd tier are terraces:









It will be remodeled for the World Championship in 2009, but the capacity won't change much, but there will be more seats.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> updated again.
> Indira Ghandi (25.000) and other without real number or off source are out
> Some Arenas can be bigger, i could not found the capacity for Basketball events
> 
> ...


Where's Germany?? Patrick already posted our list.


----------



## Essierules (Aug 2, 2007)

Two more new arenas in Beijing;

Beijing Olympic National Arena (cap. of 20,000)










Beijing Olympic Basketball Arena (cap. of 18,000)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

This was in my list
72	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
I think tis is the first one


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Yeah, thats what i want
> 
> 1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
> 2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
> ...


you took off *mexico city sports palace *from your list!
*capacity 22,000*
it is actually a *30,000 seats* arena but for concerts is just 22,000, 18,000, it is used only the half of the arena for concerts or any events but for NBA games for example they use the whole arena (30,000) trust me I've been there like 10+ times, plus it is very old, just like madison square garden both built in 1968.
Its unique desing was for the olympic games held in mexico city in 1968.
oh and i fogot to say the monterrey arena is the busiest venue for eny event (most of them are concerts) in latin america and very modern.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I took all "spongy" arena off (Indira Ghandi, 25.000, Kairo, 20.000 etc), because it was hard to get a infrmation.
Dou you have a source (if possible offical) of the capacity?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Arena Santiago - Chile (cap. 15.000)


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

*Arena Multiuso (Arena Olímpica do Rio), Rio de Janeiro - Brazil - 15.000*
































































_Right the Arena Multiuso is the Aquatic Park Maria Lenk with 15.000 seats, but not an Indoor Arena._


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

*Arena Jaraguá, Jaraguá do Sul - Brazil - 15.000 (6.500 seats)*


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

*Ginásio do Ibirapuera, São Paulo - Brazil - 20.000*


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

*Coliseo General Rumiñahui, Quito - Ecuador - 16 000*






















*Coliseo Cubierto El Campín, Bogotà - Colombia - 25 000*













*Coliseo de Puerto Rico, San Juan - Puerto Rico - 18 000*













*Seoul Olympic Gymnastics Arena, Seoul - South Korea - 15 000*













*Yokohama Arena, Yokohama - Japan - 17 000*













*THE BIGGEST!!!*

*Saitama Super Arena, Saitama - Japan - 37 000*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you have a offical source (website. Federation etc) for these ones?
Saitama is 22,000 at Arena mode and 37,000 at stadium mode


----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> Do you have a offical source (website. Federation etc) for these ones?
> Saitama is 22,000 at Arena mode and 37,000 at stadium mode


^^

Arena Multiuso (Arena Olímpica do Rio), Rio de Janeiro - Brazil - 15.000
Secretaria de Obras - Rio De Janeiro

Arena Jaraguá, Jaraguá do Sul - Brazil - 15.000 (6.500 seats)
Fundação Municipal de Esportes - Jaraguá do Sul

Ginásio do Ibirapuera, São Paulo - Brazil - 20.000 <- Don't is 20.000, but is 11.000. Sorry! :colgate:
Portal do Governo do Estado de São Paulo

Coliseo General Rumiñahui, Quito - Ecuador - 16 000
World Stadiums - Stadiums in Ecuador

Coliseo Cubierto El Campín, Bogotà - Colombia - 25 000
World Stadiums - Stadiums in Colombia

Coliseo de Puerto Rico, San Juan - Puerto Rico - 18 000
World Stadiums - Stadiums in Puerto Rico

Seoul Olympic Gymnastics Arena, Seoul - South Korea - 15 000
World Stadiums - Stadiums in South Korea - Seoul

Yokohama Arena, Yokohama - Japan - 17 000
World Stadiums - Stadiums in Japan - Kanto

Saitama Super Arena, Saitama - Japan - 37 000
World Stadiums - Stadiums in Japan - Kanto


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Am i wrong or is Rio de Janeiro 15372 (not 15000)? 
Worldstadiums int the best source for capacities


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

bernardo_j said:


> [_Right the Arena Multiuso is the Aquatic Park Maria Lenk with 15.000 seats, but not an Indoor Arena._


The Parque Aquático Maria Lenk is not an arena (arena=ginásio in Brasil) and it's capacity is (only) 8.000 seats.



www.sercan.de said:


> Am i wrong or is Rio de Janeiro 15372 (not 15000)?
> Worldstadiums int the best source for capacities


Yes sercan, you are right that's 
200 vip seats, 
200 for the media, 
240 temporary seats, 
12.988 fixed seats, 
1.744 seats in the retractable tier. 
Total: 15372 seats. 
In addition there are 52 boxes.

That's why we shall never believe 100% in worldstadiums info


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot

1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	United Center	|	Chicago	|	22.245
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.678
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	21.000
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.674
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.184
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
21	Continental Airlines Arena	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
22	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
23	O2 Arena |	London	|	20.000
24	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	20.000
25	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
37	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
38	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.200
40	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
41	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
42	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	18.756
52	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.749
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
57	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
58	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
59	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
60	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
61	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
62	FedExForum	|	Memphis	|	18.165
63	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
64	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	18.041
65	The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
66	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
67	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
68	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
69	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
70	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
71	Olympic Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
75	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
76	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
77	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
78	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
79	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
80	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
81	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
82	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
83	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.248
85	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
86	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
87	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.000
88	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
89	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	17.000
90	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	17.000
91	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
92	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
93	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	16.789
94	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
95	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
96	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
97	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
98	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
99	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
100	Hartford Civic Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
101	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
102	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
103	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
104	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
105	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
106	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
107	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
108	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
109	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
110	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
111	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
112	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
113	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
114	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
115	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
116	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
117	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
118	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
119	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
120	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
121	Palacio de Deportes |	Madrid	|	15.000
122	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
123	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
124	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
125	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> 1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
> 2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
> ...



Te faltó agregar al Arena Santiago (Chile), con una capacidad de 15.000 personas.

You did not add to the Arena Santiago (Chile), with a capacity of 15.000 people.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you have a official source?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Do you have a official source?













www.worldstadiums.com


One more pic:













More Informartion:

www.arenasantiago.cl


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Worldstadiums isn't a good source


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Worldstadiums isn't a good source


jejeje, but check the official webpage


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

> 12.000 butacas numeradas
> • 3.000 personas en cancha
> • 1.500 estacionamientos privados con sistema de seguridad


?

16.500????


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> ?
> 
> 16.500????


jejejej, 1.500 "Estacionamientos" is for the cars (parkings)


12.000 seats and 3.000 in field = 15.000 capacity


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

ok, thanks

1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	United Center	|	Chicago	|	22.245
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.678
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	21.000
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.674
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.184
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
21	Continental Airlines Arena	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
22	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
23	O2 Arena |	London	|	20.000
24	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	20.000
25	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
37	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
38	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.200
40	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
41	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
42	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	18.756
52	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.749
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
57	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
58	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
59	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
60	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
61	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
62	FedExForum	|	Memphis	|	18.165
63	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
64	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	18.041
65	The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
66	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
67	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
68	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
69	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
70	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
71	Olympic Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
75	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
76	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
77	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
78	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
79	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
80	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
81	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
82	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
83	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.248
85	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
86	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
87	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.000
88	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
89	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	17.000
90	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	17.000
91	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
92	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
93	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	16.789
94	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
95	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
96	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
97	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
98	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
99	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
100	Hartford Civic Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
101	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
102	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
103	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
104	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
105	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
106	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
107	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
108	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
109	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
110	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
111	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
112	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
113	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
114	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
115	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
116	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
117	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
118	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
119	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
120	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
121	Palacio de Deportes |	Madrid	|	15.000
122	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
123	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
124	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
125	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
126	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


Thats why i dot added in my list, because at the english wiki its says 12,000
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arena_Santiago


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Montpellier will have a new 14000 seater arena :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Big, but not enough


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

it is an indoor arena.

Ah ok! under 15000.Sorry . Shame on me


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

Klugermann said:


> jejejej, 1.500 "Estacionamientos" is for the cars (parkings)
> 
> 
> 12.000 seats and 3.000 in field = 15.000 capacity


So it's capacity for basketball is 12.000


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh. What does in field mean?
Temporary seat to get close to the basketball court?


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tacoma Dome*

The Tacoma Dome seats 17,100 for basketball


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wells Fargo Arena*

Wells Fargo arena in Des Moines capacity of 16,110 for basketball.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot.
1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	United Center	|	Chicago	|	22.245
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.678
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	21.000
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.674
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.184
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
21	Continental Airlines Arena	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
22	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
23	O2 Arena |	London	|	20.000
24	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	20.000
25	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
37	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
38	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.200
40	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
41	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
42	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	18.756
52	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.749
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
57	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
58	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
59	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
60	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
61	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
62	FedExForum	|	Memphis	|	18.165
63	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
64	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	18.041
65	The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
66	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
67	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
68	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
69	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
70	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
71	Olympic Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
75	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
76	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
77	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
78	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
79	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
80	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
81	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
82	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
83	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.248
85	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
86	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
87	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
88	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.000
89	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
90	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	17.000
91	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	17.000
92	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
93	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
94	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	16.789
95	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
96	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
97	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
98	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
99	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
100	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
101	Hartford Civic Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
102	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
103	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
104	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
105	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
106	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
107	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
108	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
109	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
110	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
111	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
112	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
113	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
114	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
115	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
116	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
117	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
118	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
119	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
120	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
121	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
122	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
123	Palacio de Deportes |	Madrid	|	15.000
124	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
125	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
126	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
127	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
128	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kolnarena*

The Kolnarena in Koln Germany seats 18,500 for hockey. Not sure how many it would seat for basketball. Is very nice arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

the highes i could find was 19.154 (700 at terraces)


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some pics from the Kölnarena (took them at the game against Berlin today)



























































































Video of the national anthem that was played before the game:


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Great Pics*

Thanks for the great pics. I was at the Koln Arena a couple years ago and thought it was a great arena.


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Additional Arenas*

Sorry, I guess I didn't look over the list well enough. I thought Kolnarena would be a new arena to add to the list. My mistake.

Have been trying to remember all of the arenas I have been to in my travels. Here's a couple more that are worth consideration (some that I've been to and others I stumbled across while searching for the ones I've been to). Can be hard to determine capacity with the information available so I'll let you do that.

1. Earl's Court in London lists a capacity of 19,000. Will be used for upcoming Olympics.
2. M.E.N. (Manchester Evening News) Arena in Manchester lists max capacity of 21,000. It's supposedly the world's busiest arena by ticket sales.
3. Palacio de los Deportes in Mexico City - was used for the 68 Olympics. I only saw this one from the outside - shaped like an armadillo - shell. Max capacity listed as 22,000.
4. Ethias Arena in Hasselt Belgium - capacity 21,600
5. Schleyerhalle in Stuttgart Germany capacity 15,500
6. Sportivno-Koncertnii Kompleks in St. Petersburg Russia - capacity 25,000 - actually now called SCC Peterburgsky
7. Sinan Erdem Dome in Istanbul - capacity 22,500.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh wow. Great pictures. Didn't realize hockey was so popular in Germany.


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Forgot One*

Oh, I forgot the Globe Arena in Stockholm. This is a really incredible building that looks like a big huge golf ball. It is supposed to represent the sun in Sweden's large scale model of the solar system. Capacity is 16,000.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1. Its a Exhibition Centre. Does not have permanent seats
2. our biggest problem. Wrote an mail about the Basketball capacity and they answered something around 13k. But Arena looks bigger
3. We do not have a official source. i've founded 17k, 20kk and 22k
4. Like no. 1 and "21,000 enthusiasts standing up" [off. page]
5. 15,5 is capacity at concerts. Has got 10k seats http://www.konzerthallen.net/index.php?/archives/57-STUTTGART-Schleyerhalle.html

6. Its a hall with many courts inside.
7. Still u/c. Looks like they won't add the moveable 1st tier. So capacity will be 17k

7. 16k is concert capacity


----------



## bigwilley (Mar 27, 2007)

Do they give you guys sparklers at that arena?


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are some more possibilities. I trust that you're better able to determine if they should be on the list, but thought you might want to look at these if you haven't already. If they have been considered or mentioned before, please excuse.

Pavilhao Atlantico (Atlantic Pavilion) in Lisbon Portugal capacity 20,000
Palacio de los Deportes in Heredia Costa Rica capacity 20,000
Coliseo de Puerto Rico in San Juan Puerto Rico - capacity 18,000
Coliseo General Ruminahui in Quito Ecuado - capacity 16,000
Coliseo Amauta in Lima Peru - capacity 20,000
Sportpaleis Merksem in Antwerp Belgium - capacity 21,000
Wiener Stadthalle in Vienna Austria - capacity 16,000


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1. 20k is concerts. Has got 12k seats
2. I as remember like the one in Mexico. No off. number. Is 20k concert?
3. its says upt to 18k. So 18k is concerts, but whats the basketball capacity? Its sure about +15k, but is it 15k or 16k 
4. like no 1
5. the same like the other Belgian one
6. 12 188 (seats 5 344). 16k is maybe concerts


----------



## TCHunt (Apr 15, 2008)

3. I went to the website (I speak spanish) and it shows a configuration diagram for basketball, but does not give number of seats. After some searching I found that for any ice event, the number of seats is 16,500
2. Forget about this one. I just read an article in a spanish newsprint about the arena and it said they have concrete bench seating in the balcony. It didn't sound like a typical arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot
So Basketball would be +17k
I will added as 16k in my list till we know the basketball capacity

1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	United Center	|	Chicago	|	22.245
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.678
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	21.000
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.674
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.184
20	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
21	Continental Airlines Arena	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
22	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
23	O2 Arena |	London	|	20.000
24	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	20.000
25	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
37	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
38	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.200
40	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
41	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
42	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	18.756
52	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.749
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
57	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
58	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
59	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
60	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
61	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
62	FedExForum	|	Memphis	|	18.165
63	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
64	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	18.041
65	The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
66	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
67	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
68	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
69	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
70	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
71	Olympic Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
75	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
76	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
77	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
78	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
79	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
80	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
81	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
82	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
83	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.248
85	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
86	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
87	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
88	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.000
89	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
90	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	17.000
91	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	17.000
92	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
93	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
94	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	16.789
95	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
96	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
97	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
98	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
99	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
100	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
101	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
102	Hartford Civic Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
103	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
104	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
105	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
106	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
107	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
108	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
109	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
110	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
111	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
112	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
113	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
114	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
115	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
116	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
117	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
118	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
119	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
120	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
121	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
122	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
123	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
124	Palacio de Deportes |	Madrid	|	15.000
125	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
126	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
127	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
128	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
129	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


Istanbul could be in the list with 3 arenas(22,500/17000, 15,500 and 15,000) in 2011 :cheers:


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> 1. 20k is concerts. Has got 12k seats
> 2. I as remember like the one in Mexico. No off. number. Is 20k concert?
> 3. its says upt to 18k. So 18k is concerts, but whats the basketball capacity? Its sure about +15k, but is it 15k or 16k
> 4. like no 1
> ...


Sports Palace Arena in mexico city can hold 22, 000 (in a sold out concert)
Gun n roses (last year, in june they even confirmed on their website), the cure, kiss, etc have sold out this arena 22, 000., you can check at www.ocesa.com.mx, that is the official website of the venues in mexico city, it includes foro sol stadium as well (right in front of sports palace), just wait until the page is loaded, the click on "inmuebles=venues", click in palacio de los deportes "sports palace" and then click on "capacidad"= capacity to check 22,000 *i'm not lying* for the venue and you will see the 22, 000 on basket ball mode, you can also check the history of the venue for the olypic games in 68 and view some pics of the concerts and do a "virtual trip" inside and outside the sports palace. my fav venue in mexico city is foro sol super arena though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexico_City#Sports
you can see the foro sol ball park and sports palace on the background.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh and i forgot to say, the sports palace arena in a sold out concert (22,000) it leaves out some seats behind the stage thats why i said on another post it is a 30,000 seats arena.

in less popular acts like korn, smashing pumpkins, my chemical romance (they recorded their last dvd last year oct 2007 live in mexico city, i was there, it's suposed to be released in early june of this year), avril lavigne etc, it is set for a 13,000 15,000 17,000 arena, the concerts down here are so masive and tickets sells out quickly, just look at u2 live in mexico city 1997 on pop mart tour at foro sol.

Monterrey,(Mexico) arena is suposed to be the busiest arena in latin america,i like its desing, very american and modern, the vfg arena in guadalajara (mexico) is cool too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Parade_Is_Dead!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Mcrblackparadedead.jpg
here you can see the masive crowd and some seats on the background


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I just found this one









So whats the capacity 


17,763 = with a stage?


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

www.sercan.de said:


> I just found this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its 17,763 which is the capacity for a concert plus the capacity in the ground: 10,000 (general pista means general floor)

that is for 27,763..
In Mexico we are not allowed to sell the total capacity of the stadiums for security (dont know why) so that is why its reduced.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

larsul thanks a lot
is the capacity 17,763?
But whats 20,932?


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

I actually thought of this image:
[img=http://www.imageshock.eu/img_small/2870153~Dibujo.jpg]
as you can see, the official amoung of people is 21, 224, that means 21, 224 have tickets for the concert leaving out some seats behind the stage( I reckon, 4000 or 5000), but mostly in a concert is 22, 000, the promoters just want to crowd it.

and yes, it es and old arena but it can hold huge events and as far as i know there are no refubishing plans for the arena or even build a new one, i hope someday, someone or the goverment of mexico city comes out with a new arena and its gotta be a huge arena, bigger than the o2 because the size of the city and its population.

the only arena thats being refubished right now is auditorio coca-cola (coca cola auditorium, in fundidora park, monterrey, mexico right in front of monterrey arena, just like mexico city, but this coca cola auditorium is a OUTDOOR arena), it's cool actually, it's like several verizon wireless outdoors arenas in the States with grass and all. thats WHY arena monterrey is the busiest arena in latin america, yes i hate to admit it.


----------



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

Rose Garden Arena in 2005!
Blazers X Lakers!
Can you believe in the score?!
hahahaha
Let's go Blazers, let's go!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

6-6-6 said:


> I actually thought of this image:
> [img=http://www.imageshock.eu/img_small/2870153~Dibujo.jpg]
> as you can see, the official amoung of people is 21, 224, that means 21, 224 have tickets for the concert leaving out some seats behind the stage( I reckon, 4000 or 5000), but mostly in a concert is 22, 000, the promoters just want to crowd it.
> 
> ...


where do you find the Basketball capacity?

Ok, i will add the arena



1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	United Center	|	Chicago	|	22.245
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.678
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	21.000
14	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
15	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.674
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
20	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.184
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
22	Continental Airlines Arena	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
23	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
24	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	20.000
25	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville  |	19.395
36	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
37	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
38	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.200
40	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
41	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
42	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
43	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.099
44	Charlotte Bobcats Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	18.756
52	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.749
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	O2 Arena |	London	|	18.500
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
59	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
60 Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
61	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
62	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
63	FedExForum	|	Memphis	|	18.165
64	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
65	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	18.041
66	The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
67	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
68	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
69	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
70	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
71	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
72	Olympic Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.000
73	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
74	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
75	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
76	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
77	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
78	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
79	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
80	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
81	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
82	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
83	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
84	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
85	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
86	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.248
87	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
88	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
89	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
90	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
91	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	17.000
92	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	17.000
93	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
94	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
95	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	16.789
96	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
97	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
98	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
99	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
100	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
101	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
102	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
103	Hartford Civic Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
104	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
105	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
106	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
107	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
108	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
109	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
110	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
111	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
112	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
113	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
114	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
115	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
116	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
117	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
118	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
119	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
120	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
121	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
122	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
123	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
124	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
125	Palacio de Deportes |	Madrid	|	15.000
126	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
127	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
128	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
129	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
130	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	24.535
2	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
3	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
4	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
5	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
6	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
20	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
22	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
23	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
24	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
25	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
26	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
37	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
38	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
39	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
40	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
41	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
42	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
43	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
44	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
47	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
52	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
53	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
59	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
60	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
61	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
62	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
63	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
64	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
65	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
66	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
67	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
68	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
69	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
70	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
71	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
75	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
76	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
77	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
78	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
79	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
80	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
81	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
82	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
83	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
84	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
85	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
86	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
87	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
88	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
89	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
90	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
91	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
92	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
93	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
94	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
95	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.000
96	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
97	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
98	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
99	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
100	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
101	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
102	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
103	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
104	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
105	XL Center	|	Boston	|	16.294
106	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
107	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
108	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
109	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
110	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
111	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
112	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
113	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
114	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
115	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
116	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
117	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
118	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
119	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
120	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
121	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
122	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
123	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
124	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
125	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
126	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
127	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
128	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
129	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
130	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
131	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
132	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
133	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

> 105 XL Center | Boston | 16.294


The XL/Hartford Civic center is in Hartford CT


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Uuups _
Thanks a lot

1	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	24.535
2	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
3	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
4	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
5	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
6	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
20	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
22	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
23	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
24	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
25	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
26	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
37	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
38	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
39	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
40	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
41	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
42	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
43	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
44	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
47	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
52	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
53	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
59	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
60	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
61	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
62	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
63	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
64	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
65	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
66	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
67	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
68	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
69	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
70	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
71	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
75	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
76	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
77	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
78	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
79	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
80	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
81	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
82	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
83	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
84	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
85	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
86	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
87	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
88	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
89	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
90	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
91	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
92	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
93	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
94	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
95	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.000
96	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
97	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
98	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
99	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
100	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
101	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
102	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
103	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
104	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
105	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
106	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
107	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
108	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
109	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
110	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
111	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
112	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
113	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
114	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
115	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
116	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
117	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
118	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
119	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
120	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
121	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
122	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
123	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
124	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
125	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
126	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
127	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
128	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
129	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
130	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
131	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
132	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
133	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

my pleasure


----------



## mrcabman (Apr 28, 2008)

Sercan could you please update the list with the following capacity.

PostFinance Arena, Bern, 17.131

Today SC Bern officially announced that the first game played in the renovated PostFinance Arena is sold out with a new capacity of 17.131. Here's the link to the announcement.

http://www.scb.ch/news-content.aspx?id=1441


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot.
Thanks to the standing area it one of euopes biggest arenas

1	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	24.535
2	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482
3	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
4	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
5	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
6	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
20	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
22	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
23	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
24	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
25	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
26	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
37	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
38	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
39	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
40	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
41	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
42	Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154
43	Scotiabank Place |	Ottawa	|	19.153
44	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
47	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
52	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
53	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
59	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
60	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
61	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
62	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
63	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
64	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
65	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
66	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
67	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
68	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
69	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
70	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
71	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
75	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
76	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
77	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
78	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
79	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
80	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
81	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
82	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
83	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
84	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
85	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
86	Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
87	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
88	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
89	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
90	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
91	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
92	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
93	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
94	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
95	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
96	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
97	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
98	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
99	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
100	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
101	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
102	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
103	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
104	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
105	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
106	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
107	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
108	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
109	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
110	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
111	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
112	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
113	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
114	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
115	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
116	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
117	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
118	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
119	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
120	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
121	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
122	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
123	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
124	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
125	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
126	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
127	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
128	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
129	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
130	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	| 15.000
131	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
132	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
133	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000


----------



## Sea Toby (Mar 3, 2006)

The BOK has just opened in Tulsa, and the Intrust Bank Arena will open next year in Wichita. New smaller arenas being built for minor league hockey teams and afl/afl2 indoor football teams are being built as well. The lists goes on and on.....


----------



## fenway58 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Carrier Dome*

Carrier Dome Syracuse, NY 13210
Capacity: 33,633 








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrier_Dome


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Georgia Dome and Carrier dome are "stadiums" 

According to wiki John Paul Jones Arena capacity is 14,593 

And Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum is 14,665


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Georgia Dome and Carrier dome are "stadiums"
> 
> According to wiki John Paul Jones Arena capacity is 14,593
> 
> And Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum is 14,665


They are actually indoor arenas and both have a busy basketball schedule...the Georgia Dome hosted the Final 4 last year. If I were making an actual, complete list of indoor arenas and basketball capacity both of these would be included.

So would the Alamodome at 39,000. I rounded those other numbers...it looked like others were rounded, so I followed suit. My bad I guess.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

they have more stadium dimensions


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

added MEN Arena
1	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	24.535
2	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
3	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
4	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
5	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
6	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
20	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
22	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
23	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
24	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
25	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
26	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
37	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
38	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
39	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
40	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
41	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
42	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
43	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
44	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
47	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
52	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
53	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
59	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
60	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
61	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
62	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
63	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
64	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
65	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
66	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
67	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
68	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
69	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
70	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
71	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
75	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
76	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
77	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
78	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
79	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
80	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
81	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
82	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
83	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
84	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
85	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
86	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
87	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
88	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
89	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
90	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
91	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
92	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
93	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
94	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
95	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
96	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
97	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
98	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
99	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
100	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
101	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
102	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
103	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
104	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
105	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
106	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
107	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
108	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
109	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
110	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
111	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
112	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
113	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
114	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
115	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
116	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
117	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
118	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
119	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
120	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
121	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
122	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
123	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
124	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
125	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
126	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
127	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
128	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
129	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
131	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
132	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
133	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
134	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
135	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000



Arenas in Europe:
1	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
2	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
3	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
4	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
5	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
6	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
7	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
8	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
9	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
10	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
11	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
12	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
13	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
14	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Thompson-Boling Arena is 21,000. 2007 renovations lowered capacity

Carrier Dome, Syracuse NY 33,633 (largest basketball arena in the NCAA)


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Louisville's new arena will seat 22,000.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

But is Louisvill u/c?

Wow. What happend exactly to Thompson Bowling Arena?
1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
7	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
8	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
9	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
10	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
11	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
12	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
13	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
14	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
15	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
16	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
17	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
18	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
19	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
20	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
21	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
22	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
23	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
24	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
25	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
26	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
27	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
28	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
29	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
30	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
31	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
32	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
33	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
34	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
35	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
36	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
37	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
38	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
39	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
40	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
41	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
42	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
43	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
44	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
45	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
46	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
47	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
48	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
49	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
52	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
53	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
54	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
55	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
56	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
57	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
58	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
59	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
60	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
61	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
62	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
63	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
64	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
65	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
66	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
67	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
68	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
69	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
70	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
71	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
72	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
73	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
74	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
75	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
76	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
77	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
78	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
79	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
80	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
81	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
82	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
83	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
84	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
85	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
86	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
87	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
88	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
89	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
90	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
91	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
92	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
93	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
94	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
95	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
96	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
97	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
98	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
99	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
100	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
101	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
102	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
103	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
104	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
105	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
106	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
107	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
108	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
109	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
110	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
111	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
112	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
113	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
114	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
115	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
116	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
117	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
118	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
119	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
120	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
121	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
122	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
123	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
124	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
125	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
126	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
127	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
128	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
129	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
131	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
132	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
133	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
134	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
135	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


----------



## npmrsi (Oct 30, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> But is Louisvill u/c?


Yes it is: Webcam



www.sercan.de said:


> Wow. What happend exactly to Thompson Bowling Arena?


Renovations included black seats, a center hung scoreboard and concourse refurbishments, such as graphics and other amenities. Also added were luxury suites and loge seating. Phase II is scheduled to include a new lighting system, new ticket kiosks and new food courts.
wikipedia.org


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks

Do Greensboro, Rupp, Marriott and Scottradehave have benches (like Thompson before) or are they all-seater?


1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
7	New Louisville Arena	|	Louisville	|	22.000
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
14	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
15	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
20	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
21	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
23	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
24	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
25	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
28	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
29	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
30	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
31	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
32	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
33	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
34	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
35	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
36	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
37	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
38	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
39	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
40	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
41	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
42	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
43	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
44	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
45	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
46	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
48	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
49	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
50	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
51	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
52	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
53	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
54	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
55	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
56	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
57	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
58	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
59	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
60	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
61	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
62	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
63	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
64	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
65	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
66	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
67	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
68	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
69	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
70	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
71	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
72	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
73	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
74	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
75	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
76	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
77	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
78	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
79	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
80	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
81	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
82	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
83	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
84	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
85	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
86	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
87	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
88	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
89	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
90	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
91	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
92	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
93	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
94	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
95	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
96	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
97	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
98	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
99	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
100	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
101	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
102	Market Square Arena |	Indianapolis	|	16.530
103	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
104	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
105	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
106	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
107	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
108	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
109	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
110	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
111	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
112	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
113	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
114	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
115	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
116	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
117	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
118	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
119	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
120	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
121	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
122	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
123	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
124	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
125	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
126	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
127	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
128	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
129	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
131	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
132	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
133	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
134	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
135	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
136	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Rupp has benches in the upper deck, but the lower is almost all chairback seats. Marriot and Greensboro are all seaters as far as I know. Scottrade Center is an all seater, they don't have bleachers in any NHL arena.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do Greensboro, Rupp, Marriott and Scottradehave have benches (like Thompson before) or are they all-seater?


benched seats are generally still numbered seats


----------



## dinamo4ever (Dec 6, 2008)

zagreb arena is most beautiful arena ever:nuts:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Greensboro is all-seated. It's massive for an indoor arena.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Market Square Arena was demolished in Indianapolis, should that still be on the list.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh. I didn't know it 

Its out


1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
7	New Louisville Arena	|	Louisville	|	22.000
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
14	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
15	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
20	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
21	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
23	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
24	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
25	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
26	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
27	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
28	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
29	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
30	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
31	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
32	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
33	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
34	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
35	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
36	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
37	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
38	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
39	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
40	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
41	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
42	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
43	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
44	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
45	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.026
46	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	19.000
47	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
48	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
49	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
50	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
51	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
52	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
55	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
56	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
57	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
58	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
59	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
60	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
61	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
62	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
63	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
64	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
65	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
66	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
67	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
68	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
69	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
70	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
71	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
72	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
73	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
74	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
75	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
76	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
77	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
78	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
79	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
80	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
81	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
82	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
83	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
85	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
86	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
87	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
88	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
89	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
90	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
91	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
92	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
93	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
94	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
95	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
96	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
97	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
98	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
99	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
100	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
101	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
102	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
103	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
104	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
105	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
106	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
107	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
108	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
109	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
110	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
111	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
112	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
113	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
114	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
115	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
116	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
117	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
118	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
119	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
120	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
121	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
122	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
123	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
124	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
125	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
126	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
127	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
128	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
129	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
131	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
132	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
133	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
134	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
135	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
136	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Charlotte's arena actually sits 20,200 in it's "full" mode, but those seats are hidden during NBA games.

source: http://www.timewarnercablearena.com/page/arenainfo/faq


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks
Jumped from 46 to 20 


1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
7	New Louisville Arena	|	Louisville	|	22.000
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
14	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
15	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
20	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	20.200
21	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
22	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
23	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
24	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
25	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
26	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
27	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
28	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
29	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
30	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
31	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
32	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
33	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
34	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
35	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
36	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
37	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
38	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
39	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
40	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
41	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
42	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
43	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
44	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
45	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
46	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	19.000
47	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
48	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
49	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
50	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
51	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
52	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
53	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
54	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
55	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
56	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
57	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
58	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
59	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
60	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
61	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
62	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
63	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
64	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
65	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
66	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
67	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
68	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
69	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
70	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
71	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
72	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
73	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
74	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
75	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
76	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
77	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
78	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
79	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
80	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
81	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
82	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
83	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
85	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
86	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
87	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
88	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
89	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
90	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
91	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
92	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
93	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
94	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
95	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
96	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
97	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
98	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
99	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
100	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
101	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
102	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
103	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
104	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
105	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
106	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
107	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
108	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
109	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
110	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
111	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
112	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
113	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
114	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
115	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
116	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
117	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
118	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
119	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
120	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
121	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
122	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
123	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
124	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
125	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
126	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
127	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
128	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
129	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
131	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
132	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
133	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
134	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
135	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
136	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Philips Arena actually has a full seating capacity of 21,000...18,789 is the capacity for basketball, although the record was 20,000 for the 2008 NBA Playoffs vs. Boston.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20080502/BOSATL/boxscore.html

Why such a difference?
Normal season they just sell 18,789 and at the play-offs 20,425?

1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
7	New Louisville Arena	|	Louisville	|	22.000
8	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
9	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
10	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
11	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
12	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
13	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
14	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	20.775
15	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	20.425
20	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
21	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	20.200
22	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
23	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
24	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
25	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
26	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
27	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	19.982
28	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
29	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
30	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
31	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
32	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
33	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
34	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
35	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
36	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
37	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
38	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
40	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
41	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
42	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
43	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
44	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
45	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.154 (18,500 as all-seater)
46	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
47	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	19.000
48	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
49	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
50	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
51	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
52	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
53	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
54	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
55	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
56	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
57	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
58	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
59	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
60	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
61	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
62	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
63	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
64	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
65	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
66	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
67	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
68	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
69	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
70	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
71	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
72	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
73	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
74	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
75	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
76	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
77	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
78	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
79	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
80	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
81	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
82	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
83	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
85	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
86	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
87	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
88	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
89	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
90	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
91	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
92	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
93	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
94	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
95	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
96	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
97	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
98	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
99	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
100	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
101	Miami Arena	|	Miami	|	16.640
102	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
103	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
104	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
105	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
106	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
107	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
108	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
109	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
110	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
111	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
112	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
113	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
114	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
115	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
116	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
117	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
118	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
119	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
120	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
121	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
122	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
123	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
124	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
125	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
126	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
127	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
128	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
129	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
131	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
132	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
133	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
134	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
135	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
136	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

I don't know...possibly more people in the luxury boxes than usual? That's the only possiblity I can think of.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

boaster 


1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
5	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
6	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	22.567
7	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
8	New Louisville Arena	|	Louisville	|	22.000
9	Dean Smith Center  |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
10	United Center	|	Chicago	|	21.711
11	Wachovia Center	|	Philadelphia	|	21.600
12	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
13	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Mexico City	|	21.244
14	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
15	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	20.425
20	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	20.362
21	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	20.200
22	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
23	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
24	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.066
25	Izod Center	|	New Jersey	|	20.049
26	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
27	The Covered Hall	|	Cairo	|	20.000
28	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
29	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
30	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
31	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
32	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
33	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
34	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	19.599
35	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
36	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
37	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
38	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.403 (18,500 as all-seater)
39	Sommet Center	|	Nashville |	19.395
40	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
41	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.309
42	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
43	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
44	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
45	General Motors Place	|	Vancouver	|	19.193
46	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
47	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	19.000
48	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	19.000
49	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	18.997
50	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
51	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
52	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.797
53	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
54	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
55	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
56	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
57	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
58	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.500
59	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
60	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
61	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
62	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
63	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
64	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
65	Wachovia Spectrum	|	Philadelphia	|	18.169
66	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
67	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
68	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	18.018
69	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.000
70	Alltel Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
71	Colonial Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
72	Shanghai Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
73	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
74	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
75	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
76	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
77	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
78	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
79	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
80	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.600
81	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
82	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
83	Mellon Arena	|	Pittsburgh	|	17.537
84	Amway Arena	|	Orlando	|	17.519
85	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
86	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
87	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
88	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
89	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
90	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
91	Reunion Arena	|	Dallas	|	17.293
92	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
93	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
94	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131
95	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
96	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
97	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
98	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
99	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
100	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.755
101	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
102	Coliseo de Puerto Rico |	San Juan	|	16.500
103	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
104	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
105	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
106	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
107	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.234
108	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
109	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
110	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
111	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
112	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
113	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
114	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.500
115	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
116	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
117	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.399
118	Arena Olímpica do Rio	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
119	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
120	John Paul Jones Arena	|	Charlottesville	|	15.219
121	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
122	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
123	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.043
124	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
125	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
126	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.003
127	Araneta Coliseum	|	Quezon City	|	15.000
128	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
129	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
131	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
132	Olympic Gymnastics Arena |	Seoul	|	15.000
133	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
134	Arena Jaraguá	|	Jaraguá do Sul	|	15.000
135	Arena Santiago	|	Santiago	|	15.000
136	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000
137	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	15.000

Angeber


----------



## marrio415 (Jun 18, 2006)

^^The O2 London capacity on that list is wrong


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If only there was in interior photo of the Jornalista Felipe Drummond Arena in Belo Horizonte. I have only seen exterior photos of it.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> If only there was in interior photo of the Jornalista Felipe Drummond Arena in Belo Horizonte. I have only seen exterior photos of it.


go back to page 6


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

marrio415 said:


> ^^The O2 London capacity on that list is wrong


how much is it?


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are some pitures of Thompson-Boling Arena in Knoxville, TN.

This is a before the renovations to the upper deck, on the right side of this picture.









This is after








the boxes are only on the left side of this picture, the "before" picture is from the opposite side of the arena. The other side stayed the same as before, just with black seats now.


----------



## leomarques (Jul 2, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> If only there was in interior photo of the Jornalista Felipe Drummond Arena in Belo Horizonte. I have only seen exterior photos of it.


New pics from Estádio Jornalista Felipe Drumond(Mineirinho)





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/maos/2658077040/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maos/2657249285/


Thanks Flickr!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Some pics from Partizan - Pao @ Belgrade Arena


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Few questions 

Which court and baskets did they use? Does arena have their own Euroleague stuff or did they bring those that Partizan uses in Pionir? 

What is Divac up to this days? He used to be awesome...


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^Vlade recently became president od OSS( Olympic Federation of Serbia).He is also doing some business in Serbia, then some charitable actions...

And ofc arena have their own court and baskets, they just added proper paintings for Euroleague.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Palais omnisport de Paris-Bercy (POPB), Also known as "Bercy".
Opened: 1984
Capacity:
Hockey:15,354
Basketball/Handball/Tennis: 15,524
Boxing:17,065
Concerts: 20,000*










Tennis BNP Paribas Masters Series









NBA Europe Live 09


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Hockey cap is bigger than basketball cap?

Europen Arenas.
1	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	22.567
2	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.403 (18,500 as all-seater)
3	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
4	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
5	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
6	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
7	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
8	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17131 (6,709 seats)
9	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
10	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
11	Palais omnisport de Paris-Bercy	|	Paris	|	15.354
12	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
13	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
14	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
15	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


Bern one hosted some matches with more than 18k people. Does somebody have the exact number?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> Hockey cap is bigger than basketball cap?


I don't think so !

An Ice Hockey rink is bigger than a basketball court.

You made a little mistake, Bercy is smaller than O2 Berlin


> Europen Arenas.
> 1	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	22.567
> 2	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.403 (18,500 as all-seater)
> 3	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
> ...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

My fault. I could swear that the basketball cap was lower. Did you changed your post 

1	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	22.567
2	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.403 (18,500 as all-seater)
3	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
4	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
5	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
6	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
7	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
8	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	17.131 (6,709 seats)
9	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
10	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
11	Palais omnisport de Paris-Bercy	|	Paris	|	15.524
12	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
13	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
14	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
15	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


BTW, when Paris bidded for 2008 Olympics i saw a video of this arena. They added a 2nd tier and planned capacity was 20k


----------



## mrcabman (Apr 28, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Bern one hosted some matches with more than 18k people. Does somebody have the exact number?


Exact number was 18,200 according to CEO of SC Bern on February 20, 2005 between SC Bern and Kloten Flyers.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

1	Belgrade Arena	|	Belgrade	|	22.567
2	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.403 (18,500 as all-seater)
3	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	18.800
4	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
5	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
6	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	18.200 (6,709 seats)
7	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
8	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
9	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
10	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
11	Palais omnisport de Paris-Bercy	|	Paris	|	15.524
12	O2 World	|	Berlin	|	15.500
13	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
14	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
15	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000


Thanks!


----------



## chadw_ (May 25, 2007)

i'd stick to the 17'131 for postfinance-arena, since this is the number stated when the arena is sold out.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> My fault. I could swear that the basketball cap was lower. Did you changed your post
> 
> BTW, when Paris bidded for 2008 Olympics i saw a video of this arena. They added a 2nd tier and planned capacity was 20k


I didn't change the cap., just the rank, in my post about Bercy !!

About the bids of 2008 and 2012 mad the idea was to build one of the biggest indoor arena in the world near Stade de France, anyway this project is still progressing but in place of the old olympic stadium in Colombes.
Bercy will be used for cycling, concerts and smaller sports.


----------



## mrcabman (Apr 28, 2008)

chadw_ said:


> i'd stick to the 17'131 for postfinance-arena, since this is the number stated when the arena is sold out.


Let's put the 17,131 as the official capacity and mention the 18,200 as confirmed record crowd in parentheses. This way we could have both numbers.


----------



## sanmty (May 10, 2008)

ARENA MONTERREY, MONTERREY, MEXICO capacity:17,599 



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Luke80 said:


> If you can somehow get the capacity without floor seats then you can get the theoretical capacity for hockey even if that arena will never host a hockey match in it's life. That way it's fairer IMO.


That makes no sense why its more fair.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> That makes no sense why its more fair.


because in multiuse arena's those seats are temporary.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Luke80 said:


> because in multiuse arena's those seats are temporary.


Retractable tiers and temporary seats are not the same.


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> Retractable tiers and temporary seats are not the same.


But they do share 1 key characteristic - neither are permanent (in situe 100% of the time).


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Retractable seats are permanent. They are build in the structure, usually have some short of mechanism and is a feature that costs more to make and maintain than normal seats.

EDIT: Take for example the great Spaladium Arena in Split


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

New info about OAKA, 19,250 seats including media, VIP and the retractable seats for the basketball mode.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympic_Indoor_Hall


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Shanghai Arena (18,000)*

Posted by aaasgirl:

*Shanghai Arena*


----------



## midani (Jan 6, 2010)

GREAT


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Small update

(proposed and u/c included. Closed ones dropped out)

1	Jornalista Felipe Drummond |	Belo Horizonte	|	24.482 (only 8.482 seats)
2	Greensboro Coliseum	|	Greensboro	|	23.500
3	Rupp Arena	|	Lexington	|	23.000
4	Palacio de los Deportes	|	Ciudad de México	|	22.730
5	Marriott Center	|	Provo	|	22.700
6	Beogradska Arena	|	Belgrade	|	22.680
7	Scottrade Center	|	St. Louis	|	22.612
8	The Palace of Auburn Hills	|	Auburn Hills	|	22.076
9	New Arena	|	Ciudad de México	|	22.000
10	KFC Yum! Center	|	Louisville	|	22.000
11	Dean Smith Center |	Chapel Hill	|	21.750
12	Bell Centre	|	Montreal |	21.273
13	Thompson-Boling Arena	|	Knoxville	|	21.000
14	United Center	|	Chicago	|	20.917
15	BankAtlantic Center	|	Sunrise	|	20.737
16	Quicken Loans Arena	|	Cleveland	|	20.562
17	St. Pete Times Forum	|	Tampa	|	20.500
18	Target Center	|	Minneapolis	|	20.500
19	Wells Fargo Center	|	Philadelphia	|	20.444
20	Verizon Center	|	Washington	|	20.173
21	Pyramid Arena	|	Memphis	|	20.142
22	Joe Louis Arena	|	Detroit	|	20.058
23	Izod Center	|	East Rutherford	|	20.049
24	Saitama Super Arena	|	Saitama	|	20.000 (Arena mode)
25	Amway Center	|	Orlando	|	20.000
26	The Covered Hall	|	Cairo	|	20.000
27	Rose Garden Arena	|	Portland	|	19.980
28	EnergySolutions Arena	|	Salt Lake City	|	19.911
29	Air Canada Centre	|	Toronto	|	19.800
30	Madison Square Garden	|	New Jork City	|	19.763
31	RBC Center	|	Raleigh	|	19.722
32	AmericanAirlines Arena	|	Miami	|	19.600
33	Oracle Arena	|	Oakland	|	19.596
34	Time Warner Cable Arena	|	Charlotte	|	19.568
35	Kemper Arena	|	Kansas City	|	19.500
36	Nationwide Arena	|	Columbus	|	19.500
37	Lanxess Arena / Köln Arena	|	Köln	|	19.403 (18,500 as all-seater)
38	Bridgestone Arena	|	Nashville |	19.395
39	Bud Walton Arena	|	Fayetteville	|	19.368
40	Pengrowth Saddledome	|	Calgary	|	19.289
41	Olympic Indoor Hall	|	Athens	|	19.250
42	American Airlines Center	|	Dallas	|	19.200
43	HSBC Arena	|	Buffalo	|	19.200
44	Jerome Schottenstein Center	|	Columbus	|	19.200
45	Pepsi Center	|	Denver	|	19.155
46	Scotiabank Place	|	Ottawa	|	19.153
47	Staples Center	|	Los Angeles	|	19.079
48	Consol Energy Center	|	Pittsburgh	|	19.000
49	Freedom Hall	|	Louisville	|	18.865
50	Thomas & Mack Center	|	Las Vegas	|	18.776
51	Philips Arena	|	Atlanta |	18.729
52	Bradley Center	|	Milwaukee	|	18.717
53	Wukesong Basketball Arena |	Beijing	|	18.700
54	The O2 arena	|	London	|	18.689
55	Bizkaia Arena	|	Barakaldo	|	18.640
56	TD Banknorth Garden	|	Boston	|	18.624
57	AT&T Center	|	San Antonio	|	18.581
58	Sprint Center	|	Kansas City	|	18.555
59	HP Pavilion	|	San Jose	|	18.500
60	New Orleans Arena	|	New Orleans	|	18.500
61	Prudential Center	|	Newark	|	18.500
62	US Airways Center	|	Phoenix	|	18.422
63	National Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	18.400
64	Conseco Fieldhouse	|	Indianapolis	|	18.345
65	Toyota Center |	Houston	|	18.300
66	Ford Center	|	Oklahoma City	|	18.203
67	PostFinance-Arena	|	Bern	|	18.200 (6,709 seats)
68	FedEx Forum	|	Memphis	|	18.119
69	Xcel Energy Center	|	Saint Paul	|	18.064
70	Coliseo de Puerto Rico	|	San Juan	|	18.000
71	Verizon Arena	|	North Little Rock	|	18.000
72	Colonial Life Center	|	Columbia	|	18.000
73	Mercedes-Benz Arena	|	Shanghai |	18.000
74	Coca Cola Dome	|	Johannesburg	|	18.000
75	Comcast Center	|	College Park	|	17.950
76	Capital Indoor Stadium	|	Beijing	|	17.903
77	Manchester Evening News Arena	|	Manchester	|	17.839
78	BOK Center |	Tulsa	|	17.839
79	Jobing.com Arena	|	Glendale	|	17.799
80	Jefferson Convention Complex	|	Birmingham	|	17.654
81	Honda Center	|	Anaheim	|	17.608
82	Monterrey Arena	|	Monterrey	|	17.599
83	Qwest Center Omaha	|	Omaha	|	17.560
84	Allstate Arena	|	Rosemont	|	17.500
85	Acer Arena	|	Sydney	|	17.471
86	Assembly Hall	|	Bloomington	|	17.456
87	Copps Coliseum |	Hamilton	|	17.383
88	o2 Arena / Sazka Arena	|	Praha	|	17.360
89	Rogers Arena	|	Vancouver	|	17.333
90	ARCO Arena	|	Sacramento	|	17.317
91	Kohl Center	|	Wisconsin	|	17.190
92	MGM Grand Garden Arena	|	Las Vegas	|	17.157
93	Tacoma Dome	|	Tacoma	|	17.100
94	KeyArena	|	Seattle	|	17.072
95	University Arena The Pit	|	Albuquerque	|	17.000
96	Palau Sant Jordi |	Barcelona	|	17.000
97	Yokohama Arena |	Yokohama	|	17.000
98	Rexall Place	|	Edmonton	|	16.839
99	Assembly Hall	|	Champaign	|	16.618
100	Arena Zagreb	|	Zagreb	|	16.500
101	Allen Fieldhouse	|	Lawrence	|	16.300
102	US Bank Arena	|	Cincinnati	|	16.417
103	Frank Erwin Center	|	Austin	|	16.400
104	XL Center	|	Hartford |	16.294
105	Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum	|	Uniondale	|	16.250
106	Walkup Skydome	|	Flagstaff	|	16.230
107	L.A. Memorial Sports Arena	|	Los Angeles	|	16.161
108	Pacific Coliseum	|	Vancouver	|	16.150
109	Wells Fargo Arena	|	Des Moines	|	16.110
110	Putra Indoor Stadium	|	Kuala Lumpur	|	16.000
111	Bucharest Arena	|	Bucharest |	16.000
112	Save Mart Center	|	Fresno	|	15.544
113	Palais Omnisports de Paris-Bercy	|	Paris	|	15.524
114	Carver-Hawkeye Arena	|	Iowa City	|	15.500
115	O2 World Arena	|	Berlin	|	15.500
116	Sinan Erdem Dome	|	Istanbul	|	15.500
117	HSBC Arena	|	Rio de Janeiro |	15.372
118	Kraków Arena	|	Kraków	|	15.328
119	Coleman Coliseum	|	Tuscaloosa	|	15.316
120	Bryce Jordan Center	|	University Park	|	15.261
121	Times Union Center	|	Albany	|	15.229
122	Colisée Pepsi	|	Québec	|	15.176
123	Taipei Arena	|	Taipei	|	15.082
124	Mizzou Arena	|	Missouri	|	15.061
125	Arena-Auditorium	|	Laramie	|	15.028
126	United Spirit Arena	|	Lubbock	|	15.020
127	MTS Centre	|	Winnipeg	|	15.015
128	Jon M. Huntsman Center	|	Salt Lake City	|	15.000
129	Palacio Vistalegre	|	Madrid	|	15.000
130	Palacio de Deportes	|	Madrid	|	15.000
131	Sajik Arena	|	Busan	|	15.000
132	Taoyuan Arena	|	Taoyuan	|	15.000
133	Minsk Arena	|	Minsk	|	15.000
134	Intrust Bank Arena	|	Wichita	|	15.000
135	Park of the stars	|	Bologna	|	15.000


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ Do you use basketball, hockey or concert capacity for the venues that host them all?


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

They would appear to be listed by there primary functions capacity, ie NBA arena by Basketball, NHL by Hockey ect.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Well what about multi urpose venues like the Veltins in Gelsenkirchen or the Esprit Arena in Düsseldorf? 
They're both more than just stadia, especially the Veltins Arena that has a sliding pitch a closeable retractable roof and is used for all sorts of events besides soccer matches.

Even that gigantic Dallas Cowboys stadium is clearly a multipurpose arena and not just a stadium.
Some of those in the list are also primarily sport hosting facilities.
I personally really see no point in listing Basketball, Tennis, Volleyball or Icehockey arenas but excluding soccer arenas or stadia. Especially the Veltins Arena for example which hosted biathlon, stock car crash events, icehockey, concerts, TV shows and far more allready.
If this is only all about the size and soccer or american football stadia are excluded, then all the really big arenas will automatically drop out, because the really big arenas are nearly all multipurpose stadia. 
And by the way, I think the biggest concert or congress halls are not listed here either. 
And I don't know about the capacity when seats are put in there, but in Frankfurt or Hannover on the fairgrounds there are gigantic indoor halls which are also used for lots of different events, concerts and expositions. Of course they're surely not arenas, but at times those are also used for sports events, concerts etc, so they do quite often serve a very simmilar or rather identical purpose.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

These are defined by the American use of the word arena, smaller playing surface indoor facilities ie basketball, hockey, handball, tennis venues ect. Not facilities for football/soccer, baseball, cricket, track ect stadiums.

There is a clear difference in size of playing surface and often use here that makes them vary different, so it seems like an intelligent move to separate them.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Mainly its Basketball capacity, because its the biggest one for sports.
But for some arena's i just could find the hokey capacity. For example Bell Center.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Or the Xcel Center, it seats about 20,000 for basketball, I couldn't give you a firm number, but they did the state tournament for high school basketball there a couple years back and were listing capacity at just over 20,000 I want to say.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> But for some arena's i just could find the hokey capacity. For example Bell Center.


The Centre Bell has never hosted any basketball game (except the Harlem Globetrotters). It will host its first NBA game the next month, and apparently, the expected attendance (sold out) will be around 21,700.

(Sources: Canadiens de Montréal forums & Journal de Montréal website)


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Can't believe these haven't been posted yet...*

*Madison Square Garden (New York Rangers, New York Knicks, New York Liberty, Big East Men's Basketball, St. Johns University) 20,789*









































*Prudential Center (New Jersey Nets, New Jersey Devils, Seaton Hall University, NJIT, New York Liberty) 18,500*

























*Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum (New York Islanders, New York Majesty) 16,250*









*Izod Center (Vacant) 20,049*


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

*The Forum* - Inglewood, CA, USA

aka: The Fabulous Forum
former name: Great Western Forum

capacity: 17,800

http://thelaforum.com/about.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvnunag/4089277150/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3998529530/









http://www.allducks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=21873


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

*Arena Monterrey*


----------



## mcr guy (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you please up date to show the true capacity of the MEN Arena Manchester to 21000. Thanks

■Lower tier fixed seated capacity – 10,762
■Upper tier fixed seated capacity – 8,870
■Large theatre setup – 7,600
■Small theatre setup – 3,500
■Ice hockey and gymnastics – up to 17,643
■FINA Swimming championships 2008 – 17,250
■Basketball – up to 20,500
■Professional Wrestling – 14,000 to 18,500
■Boxing – up to 21,000
■Side stage – up to 11,150 (fully seated)
■Conventional end-stage concerts – 13,500–15,800 (fully seated)
■Conventional end-stage concerts – up to 19,350 (floor standing)[citation needed]
■In the round concerts – up to 20,400 (fully seated)
■In the round concerts – up to 21,000 (floor standing)
■30 hospitality business suites (seats up to 12 guests)
■8 top floor suites known as 'The White house' (each seats between 6 and 15 guests—located in the white sports commentators boxes when not in use)
■4 party suites (seats up to 25 guests)
■The arena has its own 1,500 capacity car park
■The arena is the European flagship venue of SMG


----------

